# iBasso OEM Project



## bt-fi

My friend received the following proposals from ibasso.

 >I think different communities have different needs. 
 >When many head-fier from Head-fi are suggesting us to remove the >charging circuit from the P series 
 >and use AAA batteries, you guys are suggesting us to put it back. 
 >When other people want the P3 to be smaller, you guys want it to be >bigger. 
 >It is very difficult to us. I dont think we are going to change the design at >this time. 

 >As a solution, we can accept your OEM project. 
 >If you can collect more than 50 orders, we will make the amp follow your >instructions, 
 >also it can under your own brand name or community name. 
 >The price is cheaper if the order quantity is larger. 
 >The sound quality of your amp should be competitive to any home unit, 
 >since large space is allowed and higher voltage is applied. 
 >It is pretty interest. 

 His demand is as follows.

 Requirements; 
 > Its circuit is based on P2's. (4ch amps) 
 > 3 BUF634 buffers. (with WB-mode switch in L/R) 
 > Powered by two 006P rechargeable cells. (+9V/-9V) 
 > Enclosure must be D1's. (to load 16mm caps and store 2 006Ps) 
 > Price is under $250 without opamps. 

 Is there a person who wants to participate in this project?
 I'm sorry by poor English.

_UPDATE 09-11-2009_

*information of fi.Quest Portable amp*

*important*
 100PCE of 1st batch has already DONE the reservation completion. 
 2nd batch is NOT an appointment system. It becomes a form sold little by little every day. 
 It is from roughly a day 10 pieces to 20 pieces.

*2nd batch Specification*

 "Standard" *same as 1st batch* Pre-bid price $349

 OPAMP AD712JN
 BUF 3 BUF634P in L, R, GNDch.
 Caps:
 2 Silmic2 47uF/25V (C3&C4),
 2 MUSE-KZ 47uF/25V (C5&C6),
 2 MUSE-FG 3300uF/16V (C1&C2).

 "Clearer"ver. Pre-bid price $399

 OPAMP 2 AD797ANZ
 BUF 2 BUF634P in L, R.
 BUF 2 BUF634U in L, R.
 Caps: 
 2 Silmic2 47uF/25V (C3&C4), 2 MUSE-KZ 47uF/25V (C5&C6),
 2 MUSE-ES 47uF/16V (CP1&CP2), 2 Toshin UTSJ 220uF/16V (CP3&CP4),
 2 MUSE-FW 10000uF/16V (C1&C2).

 "Maxxed"ver. Pre-bid price $449

 OPAMP 2 OPA637AP
 BUF 4 BUF634P in L, R.
 BUF 4 BUF634U in L, R.
 Caps:
 2 Sanyo OSーCON 100uF/16V (C3&C4),2 MUSE-KZ 47uF/25V (C5&C6),
 2 MUSE-KZ 33uF/25V (CP1&CP2), 2 MUSE-ES 47uF/16V (CP3&CP4),
 2 Toshin UTSJ 10000uF/16V (C1&C2).

 "FX Limited edition" Pre-bid price $459 (ONLY 50sets)
 OPAMP 2 AD797ANZ
 BUF 4 BUF634P in L, R.
 BUF 4 BUF634U in L, R.
 Caps: 
 2 Silmic2 47uF/25V (C3&C4), 2 MUSE-KZ 47uF/25V (C5&C6),
 2 MUSE-ES 47uF/16V (CP1&CP2), 2 Toshin UTSJ 220uF/16V (CP3&CP4),
 2 MUSE-FX 6800uF/16V (C1&C2).

 "BG-Maxxed"ver.

 BG-Maxxed is "Maxxed" with Black-Gate capacitor.
 If you want BG-Maxxed, the following capacitor is necessary. 

 4 BG N 33uF/16V
 2 BG STD 47uF/16V
 2 BG FK 47uF/16V

You must buy these somewhere. (e.g. Parts connection)Afterwards, please buy "Maxxed",
 and send us the BG capacitor. 
 We remodel it to BG-Maxxed. The remodeling cost is undecided. 
 The mailing address of the capacitor is a schedule for the announcement later...
 s

_UPDATE 13-11-2009_
_UPDATE 25-11-2009_
I corrected the erratum omission of a word. There is no change in the content. 

*1st batch of fi.Quest will be available on December 11th.*

*Information for BG-Maxxed modification service*

 The BlackGate caps below are required, and should be purchased by yourselves.

 4 of N 33uF/16V
 2 of FK 47uF/16V
 2 of STD 47uF/16V
 (4 of NX Hi-Q 0.47uF/50V; just for preference and if you could obtain)


 For 1st batch users

 Modding service for 1st batch fi.Quest to BG-Maxxed, extra charge will be $125 (NOT incl. S&H).

 1, Purchase BlackGate caps above from the shops where deal in.
 2, Send us the caps and modification charge via Paypal.
 (Please do not send until your actual purchasing)
 The Paypal account of us will be notified after shipping from iBasso begun.
 3, We’ll ship "BG-Maxxed" to you after we received the caps from you.

 Breaking down for $125.
 2 BUF634P (4pcs is proper as longer as possible due to matching of lot code)
 4 BUF634U
 2 UTSJ 10000uF/16V
 + modification charge

 For users from 2nd batch or later (Undecided information)

 "BG-Maxxed ready model (10000uF UTSJs only)" pre-bid price is $429 (NOT incl. S&H).
 Maxxed to BG-Maxxed modification service charge is free.

 1, Purchase BlackGate caps above from the shops where deal in.
 2, Choose and purchase "BG-Maxxed ready model" with $429
 3, Send the caps to us.
 (Please do not send until your actual purchasing)
 4, We’ll ship "BG-Maxxed" to you after we confirmed receipt of the charge you sent. 

 capacitor infomation:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/5723404-post176.html


----------



## Dash

Wow, this is an interesting and awesome idea if 50 people can decide on a feature set. iBasso is willing to build to spec. Very cool.


----------



## Amati

Head-Fi community spec'ed dream amp?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yes, please!


----------



## bt-fi

New information entered from iBasso. It is as follows. 


*In my opinion, there are two solutions to sell:
 First one. you collect the payment on Japan
 and send it to us via western union or bank transfer.
 Second one, we make a sale page one our site, and you guys can pay for
 it as ordering a product from our site.
 The first method is 8% cheaper than the second method.
 We just want to give you a overview of the priceing,
 if unit price for 50 unit order is 240USD,
 the unit price for 100 unit order can be 200USD.
 The price is going down if the order quantity is larger.
 We can start your project on Sept.
 So, please collect the member opinion and finalize your design before sept.*


 My friend thinks that he wants to adopt the second method. 
 The feasibility has come out in sales of amp that exceeds SM4.


----------



## isao2k8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bt-fi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_> Price is under $250 without opamps._

 

"without opamps" means that user MUST put in opamps by himself?
 If so, it's interesting, new style.


----------



## nsx_23

If this could dip below 200 then I'm interested.


----------



## Elluzion

this sounds really cool. what if we could get all of "HEAD FI " involved. and name it the head-fier


----------



## nsx_23

If we get most people into this, than we can definitely drop the price down so newer head-fiers can have an affordable, great sounding amplifier! 

 Hey, affordable, great sounding amp with our name on it? I'm in!


----------



## samsa88

It's very interesting!
 I want to participate.


----------



## Usagi

Once the shcematics/configuration are agreed upon, is a beta model going to be supplied to a trusted impressionist for evaluation?


----------



## bonkon

No offense to bt-fi but has anyone else had direct contact with ibasso? This guy has 4 posts and no feedback.


----------



## ryuzoh

Hello Head-fiers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm the originator of this project from Japan.

 Our community in Japan are modding our own PHPAs, and improve it like below images.

http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-131110-pc.jpg
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-139183-pc.jpg

 We often fed our opinion back to iBasso (especially about P2).
 But information about new P3's spec couldn't fulfill our requirement due to reason on top.
 Chargeability is most fundamental requirement for our environment.

 So, I suggested them our ideal PHPA to modify.
 Its codename is *"P3C Orion"* project.
_Additionally, naming & designing rights are belonging to us._
 "C" represents consumption same as "Hi-C", and its name is conscious about RSA's line-up(irony?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
*It aims at or exceeds SM4, SR-71's quality.
 Priority we think is Quality >> Price > Portability.
 We want higher voltage, higher performance, chargeable, and modifiable.*

 Join our project, please!!
 We'll welcome you


----------



## tpc41

this is very interesting project, i hope we can get lots of interest and keep this below $200, then i will probably get in on this.


----------



## vii_haven

Will consider when impressions are made, if the price is 200 or less, and if the sound is good of course.


----------



## jamato8

So the size of the D1 for portability and a sound to compete with good home units? Implementation. I still think that a discrete output would be the way to go as the 634 has its own signature. It isn't always about voltage swing and current.


----------



## ryuzoh

Discrete calls for more implementation area to make fine sound.
 Simply buffers with 2SD882/2SB772 in P2 can't give us enough sound resolution, I think.
 Therefore, the new P3 have buffer sockets to use 634s (I heard).

 A feature of our amp is selectability of parts.
 We want to change OPAMPs, CAPs, GAIN....etc 

http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-140049-pc.jpg
 For instance, I suggested them to adopt this pattern under buffers.
 Not to use only 634s, also followers (can be parallel-connected).

 As default, one 634 will be loaded on each channel DIP8-socket. 
 Additionally I asked them to give Single/Dual-OPAMP compatibility to our amps like SM4s.

 Just for our/your favorite sounds.....


----------



## isao2k8

Will P3 have no charging circuit? hmm...


----------



## jamato8

Ok, but a socket for a resistor to bias the buffer also? Sockets to change caps, which would be easy to do as long as someone doesn't reverse polarity if using polar caps. Half the amp could be sockets but then you have a problem with correct operating points and the circuit being stable. More implementation and experiementing. The D1 case (size) without the dac section would all for more movement of parts but it could also get complicated. Sometimes the keeping it simple is the best for use and sound. High quality DC and a direct simple path.

 Oh, you want some dynamic good sound? Use some small inductors on the opamps. You now have a better voltage and current demand being met.


----------



## ccfoodog

As an alternative idea for power, how about a 18650 lithium ion battery (3.7V @ ~2600mAh) that can be either charged in the unit, or swapped out for a cell that was charged in an external charger.

 These give you the benefits of lithium ion in terms of power density and good recharging characteristics in a nice 'cell' style form factor and reasonable cost for the user.

 The key thing would be to make sure the battery door is sturdy enough and easy to operate.

 Optimally the unit would employ a USB connection for in-unit charging. This would give a lot of flexibility. Personally I have been trying to standardize my charging capabilities, with USB power sources for the car, wall outlet and even battery backup. This provides a standard power system that can power both my iPod and my phone.

 If needed, a DC to DC converter could be employed.

 Personally (while I have a iBasso P2), I'd like to see a future version based on something like the D1 to add SPDIF and USB input.

 Here is a (cheezy) photo picturing an 18650, AA and 123A cells, with iBasso P2 and charger.

 -john


[FULL SIZE]


----------



## ryuzoh

>jamato8
 Resistor value for 634's WB-mode (btw 1-4 pin) is going to be 470 ohms. If need, you have to re-solder it.
 And we don't consider sockets for caps. Because not to err polarity like you concern about.
 Because this amp's concept is for mod-lovers who has techniques to solder.

 To make room for choosing fine parts, I suggested them to use D1's enclosure.
 I love simple circuit like P2 and agreeing to you. Then base of this circuit is P2's.
 But, obtaining high quality DC doesn't mean omitting circuit to charge.
 Actually P2 uses charge pump to raise voltage for supplying 8.2V, but giving slightly ripples too.
 We wanna obtain high quality stabilized DC with using FINE & LARGE-VALUE CAPs (as I mod & gave 6600uF to my P2).
 The reason for necessity of charging unit, we hate troublesome swapping 6 AAAs (as P3 will be).
 And we need to easily recover short-standability by using 634s (connecting charger makes it easier).

 >ccfoodog
 But this amp I suggest requires more than 18V to charge.
 USB-input is lower than it.
 I proposed them to test with using 400mAh powerizer 006Ps in series.
 The 18650 cells make this amp more expensive....(requires 4 at least)


----------



## jamato8

Socketed caps isn't something I would do but since you were going over details of socketing I thought it was something that was being considered. 

 You should also ask for much larger than normal value for the wattage of the resistors as this will sound better. I would put in as large a wattage resistor that will fit. I would also explore the different resistors available. There are some carbon surface mount. Sure there are some nice caps made now. The Panasonic FC series is very good as are some others. 

 I don't like swapping batteries either.


----------



## ryuzoh

Socketing point for OPAMPs will be 2 for Dual-OPAMPs (L/R, GND) same as P2's,
 and maybe added 2 more for Single-OPAMPs (in L/R section).
 For buffers, 3 points (L, R, and GND) with pattern I mentioned.

 About higher wattage resistor, that's interesting for me.
 I'll suggest it to them.

 Caps, I'll adopt UTSJ's 4700uF/16V as default.
http://www.toshinkk.co.jp/goods/sound/pdf/UTSJ.pdf

 You can choose and load 16mm diameter cap as one's favorite.
 Like Blackgates, Silmics, Muses, OS-Cons, and Panasonic's....


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Socketing point for OPAMPs will be 2 for Dual-OPAMPs (L/R, GND) same as P2's,
 and maybe added 2 more for Single-OPAMPs (in L/R section).
 For buffers, 3 points (L, R, and GND) with pattern I mentioned.

 About higher wattage resistor, that's interesting for me.
 I'll suggest it to them.

 Caps, I'll adopt UTSJ's 4700uF/16V as default.
http://www.toshinkk.co.jp/goods/sound/pdf/UTSJ.pdf

 You can choose and load 16mm diameter cap as one's favorite.
 Like Blackgates, Silmics, Muses, OS-Cons, and Panasonic's...._

 

Sure there are many nice caps depending upon a person's desire. The resistors are something they know about as I have mentioned it to them and they used larger values in the Boa, which worked well for its sound quality. I would go as large as possible. I stress this because I have experimented with it for a number of years and even using a 2 watt when 1/8 watt is all that is needed yields better results. I realize that size would not fit in amp you are talking about but large caps (edit: Resistors not caps) would work in the signal path when found there.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The resistors are something they know about as I have mentioned it to them and they used larger values in the Boa, which worked well for its sound quality. I would go as large as possible. I stress this because I have experimented with it for a number of years and even using a 2 watt when 1/8 watt is all that is needed yields better results. I realize that size would not fit in amp you are talking about but large caps would work in the signal path when found there._

 

I confirmed them about your proposal.
 They'll accept it and already understood.


----------



## ryuzoh

http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-140133-pc.jpg

 Pattern for single/dual OPAMPs in L/R section.


----------



## jamato8

Very nice. Should be interesting.


----------



## Dash

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice. Should be interesting._

 


 Are you getting in on this Jam?

 BTW, here is a thought I had. I do not know much about amp design, but what about integrating a switch that would allow the end user to by-pass the internal battery and power it with a wall-wart? It would make it more of a true home/transportable hybrid.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do not know much about amp design, but what about integrating a switch that would allow the end user to by-pass the internal battery and power it with a wall-wart? It would make it more of a true home/transportable hybrid._

 

Are you requiring accessability for swapping 006Ps?


----------



## Dash

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you requiring accessability for swapping 006Ps?_

 

I am not sure what that means 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like I said, I do not know what changes my suggestion would detail. I do know that to my ears, it seems that the biggest difference with portable versus home amps is the power supply. A constant larger power supply means things can be biased into class A and and not have to worry about battery size and battery life.


----------



## jamato8

It isn't just power supply but how the power is used. You can run off of the battery, a fairly pure DC source and get excellent home sound. It is all about implementation. The Woo 6 is a home amp but I showed and have proved how implementing a good change in the power supply totally changed the amp. It can be done with a battery supply in the OEM being discussed. A wall wart isn't really a good source of power, imo.


----------



## Dash

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It isn't just power supply but how the power is used. You can run off of the battery, a fairly pure DC source and get excellent home sound. It is all about implementation. The Woo 6 is a home amp but I showed and have proved how implementing a good change in the power supply totally changed the amp. It can be done with a battery supply in the OEM being discussed. A wall wart isn't really a good source of power, imo._

 


 That makes sense. I was always under the impression that a battery, that needs to be concerned about charge and life, is not as consistent as plug in options.

 But I do not want to derail the thread. I know so little about design impacts.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That makes sense. I was always under the impression that a battery, that needs to be concerned about charge and life, is not as consistent as plug in options.

 But I do not want to derail the thread. I know so little about design impacts._

 


 Yes but you have a good idea. The ability to use an external power supply with excellent DC might be great. Something like the Lisa II. Very, very doable. The thing is the carrying capacity of the DC in section needs to be of almost no capacitance and resistance in value. What I mean by this is that traces can often impose their own signature due to capactance of the PCB and other factors. Separated traces, maybe a four layer board.


----------



## Dash

I just think if you are going for home based sound do not skimp on the power.


----------



## ryuzoh

Summary of power supply was formed
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Our requirement, we need more than 5 hours standability.
 In order to reduce costs, we'll use same 4 cells as P2's (7.3V 520mAh) in series-parallel.
 It will have 14.6V/1040mAh (when full-charged, it gets 16.4V) ability.

 About virtual ground, refer below image.
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-140456-pc.jpg
 So, OPAMP in GND-Channel will be single like OPA134P.

 And, I suggest gold-plated DIP socket and 1/8 jack.
 In output, I'm thinking to add 1/4 jack......how do you think
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Volume, it's one of anxious item on P2.
 It brings about most deterioration of signal.
 I wanna use ALPS's one.
 Do you have any recommendation about it, jamato8?


----------



## jamato8

I would go with a 1/4 and 1/8 for the output jacks. There is a very fine volume pot that tracks almost perfect, I just have to think of the name and model. It would fit in a D1 case. I would think a matt finish would be nicer than a glossy one but that is my opinion.

 I also think, and it is easy, to have a DC in that disconnects the batteries and uses any outside power supply of a certain DC range would be excellent as a person could invest in a high quality external supply if they wanted to by either building or buying it premade.


----------



## ryuzoh

I like matt-finish too.

 Are you saying me not to sell the amp with charger because to connect external charger/battery as one's like?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like matt-finish too.

 Are you saying me not to sell the amp with charger because to connect external charger/battery as one's like?_

 

No, an adapter is inexpensive and I think any amp that has an internal battery should come with one. But, having the ability to bypass the internal battery and use a high quality external DC source is also a very nice way to go for home or office use.


----------



## Dash

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, an adapter is inexpensive and I think any amp that has an internal battery should come with one. But, having the ability to bypass the internal battery and use a high quality external DC source is also a very nice way to go for home or office use._

 

Agreed. That's what I was trying to say, Jam was just more eloquent.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But, having the ability to bypass the internal battery and use a high quality external DC source is also a very nice way to go for home or office use._

 

I see
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 To solve the issue, how is this?
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-140470-pc.jpg


----------



## jamato8

Yeah, but even diodes create noise and small but resistance and I would prefer not to have them in the DC line if only there for protection. If you double up on them you decrease their resistance and it all matters.


----------



## hockeyb213

I am very interested if the amp will be better then any other near 200 buck amp


----------



## ryuzoh

Okay, but I can't ignore protection for this "expensive" circuit.
 So, I would connect diodes triple-parallel on the amp side.

 Just doing it as much as the budget allows


----------



## jamato8

I understand. I do think though that special implementation of the opamps and output buffers should be investigated as far as possible with even some new ideas to transcend what has gone before. I am sure you are addressing this but that is the way to be a step above, IMO.


----------



## ryuzoh

Yes, and please let me know more your ideas too.

 Other requirements at present from Japan as below pics.
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-140501-pc.jpg
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-140502-pc.jpg


----------



## jamato8

I find the more switches in the signal the more corruption. Why gold? Silver and copper are better conductors and I have never found gold to enhance signal delivery over the standard platings. I know why gold is used but it tends to wear off pretty fast unless flashed with a quality thickness. Copper for jacks is rare and silver plating isn't common. The one thing to look for is a nonmagnetic jack, which is of a better pursuit for music.


----------



## ryuzoh

Ah, the reason is I'd requested from one in our community.
 But I'm thinking that's less priority to change it to gold one.
 How about 35RAPC2BHN2(from switchcraft) on board?
Switchcraft
 and, 14B or 112B in 1/4.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, the reason is I'd requested from one in our community.
 But I'm thinking that's less priority to change it to gold one.
 How about 35RAPC2BHN2(from switchcraft) on board?
Switchcraft
 and, 14B or 112B in 1/4._

 

Hey, that is what I use! They are good jacks but won't take a lot of abuse but are simple and direct and easy to work with if something goes wrong.


----------



## neezee

sounds interesting if this works out well iBasso will undoubtedly come out with there own non-OEM version of this


----------



## jamato8

Sure, the problem can be to have it stable with a number of different opamp requirements but also that it can be optimized for a particular opamp as that is what makes a good amp, a great amp. Otherwise you are just hunting for an opamp that will work correctly in the circuit.


----------



## ryuzoh

>jamato8
 Okay, I'll add it to requirements.

 And hunting for opamp is so fun, I mean.
 OPA2107, OPA2111, OPA602B, AD843, AD8610B.....my favorite. 

 >neezee
 No, They had promised me about it. 

 Quoted;
 >>We promise this model will not be producted again. 
 >>Only you can collect orders and entrust us to produce this amp again.

 Thus I assure you this is the only opportunity to purchase this revolutionary amp, right?


----------



## jamato8

Since this is going to be a portable/desk top amp and a DIY as far as changing opamps, capacitors and so on, what will the power supply for the ampamps be like? Will there be the ability to use separate caps for each supply to the opamp and buffer? Will the supply be divided in such a way that the demands of the R and L channel will essentially have their own supply or will it come off of one cap? Will there be an opportunity to change the voltage to the opamp so that lower and higher voltage opamps can be used? 

 Will the case be a brushed finish, flat anodized or glossy finish and what color will it be? Will the front and rear be flush? Will the ability to use an external power supply with internal batteries out of the circuit? Just a few questions. :^)


----------



## ryuzoh

As long as budget allows, all requirements from you can be realized via me.
 Circuits, caps, buffers, enclosure, appearance.....
 However, we need first more than 50 preorders until September.
 Because 50 preorders and $500~1000 deposite (I'm going to pay) is condition to start developing and to make prototype.
 Now it's the phase to compile requirements.
 Many your advices, demands from our community, and my opinion will be integrated on this amp (as images I uploaded).
 We are just wanting this as the ideal PHPA.

 But I think caps per each OPAMPs/Buffers will increase price and make circuit so complexed.
 Of course, I'll ask them to paint it with black matt-finish too.


----------



## jamato8

For a amp the size of the D1 there should be ample room and the trace to each V+ to the opamp and buffer has to be separate anyway so adding a point where you could use a cap right before the pin should be easy to do. Also if resistors are used, the dropping resistor could be halved so that one is used for each V+, which keeps one channel from seeing the voltage of the other and you have better dynamics and separation of instruments, etc. It would be a RC to opamp.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will there be the ability to use separate caps for each supply to the opamp and buffer? Will the supply be divided in such a way that the demands of the R and L channel will essentially have their own supply or will it come off of one cap? Will there be an opportunity to change the voltage to the opamp so that lower and higher voltage opamps can be used?_

 

Separating supply/caps for OPAMPs and buffer is to suggest
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But to divide btw L and R, is requiring more implementation area.
 So, it will supplied from a pair of cap for (2 or 3) OPAMPs.
 For buffers will be so too.

 Voltage changing isn't considered, because I don't think merit for using C-MOS OPAMPs (like AD8656 or OPA2704 with huge pop) on this amp.


 And......all I can say is, please mail me preorder.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Geez, you might as well try to make this amp a balanced drive as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I didn't still owe Jack Wu the other half of a new Woo GES amp, I'd join in on this project...


----------



## BigTony

I've been reading this thread with interest, sounds like a fun project (I had been considering making my own portable amp). Can I just clarify that the amps will come with no opamps fitted as standard? And to fit opamps there will be a socket on the board, or will it need soldering in?
 Will there be a list of compatible opamps?

 BT


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I didn't still owe Jack Wu the other half of a new Woo GES amp, I'd join in on this project..._

 

"Don't hesitate. Should no mercy (to iBasso)."

 We need your force.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can I just clarify that the amps will come with no opamps fitted as standard? And to fit opamps there will be a socket on the board, or will it need soldering in?
 Will there be a list of compatible opamps?_

 

Absolutely.
 It will come to your home with no OPAMPs.
 The reason for this is to reduce costs and also we wanna expend high-grade parts instead of OPAMPs.
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-140133-pc.jpg
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-140049-pc.jpg
 This amp will have 7 DIP sockets.
 L/R;3, GND;1, BUF;3

 You can choose OPAMPs as you like. (Depends on supply voltage.)


----------



## DarKu

if it will have 1 Watt power (or more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) at 32ohms, then i'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 the reason is that i want to drive my SR325i at maximum with an portable amp if this is possible


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also if resistors are used, the dropping resistor could be halved so that one is used for each V+, which keeps one channel from seeing the voltage of the other and you have better dynamics and separation of instruments, etc. It would be a RC to opamp._

 

In this point, I entrust them to set values of it.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarKu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the reason is that i want to drive my SR325i at maximum with an portable amp if this is possible_

 

My P2 can well drive SR325i.
 No one can imagine this AMP can't do it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*---------------------------------------I M P O R T A N T---------------------------------------*
 I _OFFICIALLY_ have preorders from you *ASAP*.
 Because the more I have your preorders, the more this amp gets less price.
 So, mail me to this address _(get rid of spaces)_ below, please.
*<p3c_preorder @ yahoo.co.jp>*
*I can accept your preorder in this method only.*
 Because of unitary management for your preorder information with accuracy.

Fill *"Head-fi"* into subject, then give me *quantity* and *your nickname/Head-fi name*.
 Thank you.
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ryuzoh

And, the number of preorder exceeds 30.


----------



## nsx_23

Do we have a rough idea of price at this stage?


----------



## tohma

[size=large]* CAUTION *[/size]
*ryuzoh* is now known as *untrustworthy* person in Japanese community.
 If you can read Japanese, see this:
y‰¹Ž¿‰ü‘Pzƒ|[ƒ^ƒuƒ‹ƒAƒ“ƒv‰ü‘¢‚µ‚Ä‚é‚â‚ÂW‡ 2

*Summary:*

 Post #162:
 "How is the price, or spec? I need to know it to pay for it."

Post #164(*ryuzoh*):
 "Shut up and just pay."

 Post #165:
 "What? Crazy."

Post #177(*ryuzoh*):
 "#165 is the troll."

 *edit*
Post #205(*ryuzoh*)
 "tohma cencelled his pre-order. Listen up everybody, he is wrong. I am right."


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tohma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
Post #164(*ryuzoh*):
 "Shut up and just pay."
_

 

He misinterprets it with malice to interrupt this project.

 I just said, "If you want buy it cheaper, all you can do is to buy.".

 Refer below from bt-fi.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bt-fi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*
 We just want to give you a overview of the priceing,
 if unit price for 50 unit order is 240USD,
 the unit price for 100 unit order can be 200USD.
 The price is going down if the order quantity is larger.
 We can start your project on Sept.*_


----------



## trendy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Separating supply/caps for OPAMPs and buffer is to suggest
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But to divide btw L and R, is requiring more implementation area.
 So, it will supplied from a pair of cap for (2 or 3) OPAMPs.
 For buffers will be so too.

 Voltage changing isn't considered, because I don't think merit for using C-MOS OPAMPs (like AD8656 or OPA2704 with huge pop) on this amp._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello Head-fiers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm the originator of this project from Japan.

 Chargeability is most fundamental requirement for our environment.
*It aims at or exceeds SM4, SR-71's quality.
 Priority [size=x-large]we think[/size] is Quality >> Price > Portability.
 We want higher voltage, higher performance, chargeable, and modifiable.*

 Join our project, please!!
 We'll welcome you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I see that you have dr.dac2. As the only 'problem' of it is it's not portable besides availability, how it will compare? at least your thoughts on that.
 should i get myself dr.dac2 or jump on this? consider that i have a D2 now and that opamps are hard to get in Romania because it's usually blacklisted on homeusers (less than 50-100, guaranteed payment..) because it was a phenomen that people ordered free opamps and other stuff only to get something as a showoff and "simple people thoughts on security".

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As long as budget allows, all requirements from you can be realized via me.
 Circuits, caps, buffers, enclosure, appearance.....
 Now it's the phase to compile requirements.
 Many your advices, demands from our community, and my opinion will be integrated on this amp (as images I uploaded).
 We are just wanting this as the ideal PHPA._

 

isn't it the same for everyone, except for the painting of the case or it has also something else that is fab modded as i don't personally care about visual modding unless it looks disturbing? i could get a little crazy and stuff something like Laptop Li-Ion Universal External Battery, 3.3-14.4V ( 60Wh) for all Portable Devices - NB-H4HCT18650902 in a little bag with a dr dac2 for portability but it would be inconvenient sometimes but I don't see how I could obtain the best portable considering my environment.
 what PHPA stands for?


----------



## trendy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tohma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=large]* CAUTION *[/size]
*ryuzoh* is now known as *untrustworthy* person in Japanese community.
 If you can read Japanese, see this:
y‰¹Ž¿‰ü‘Pzƒ|[ƒ^ƒuƒ‹ƒAƒ“ƒv‰ü‘¢‚µ‚Ä‚é‚â‚ÂW‡ 2

*Summary:*

 Post #162:
 "How is the price, or spec? I need to know it to pay for it."

Post #164(*ryuzoh*):
 "Shut up and just pay."

 Post #165:
 "What? Crazy."

Post #177(*ryuzoh*):
 "#165 is the troll."

 *edit*
Post #205(*ryuzoh*)
 "tohma cencelled his pre-order. Listen up everybody, he is wrong. I am right."_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He misinterprets it with malice to interrupt this project.

 I just said, "If you want buy it cheaper, all you can do is to buy.".

 Refer below from bt-fi._

 

I don't think that someone really cares about what comes from someone that just registered without at least believable proof on a topic that is not for noobs. we also don't think that sound feeds with money and if you dont pour in some it will die off. i'm pissed that i didn't received a reply as fast as him
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. but let's just get back on the project.
 we care more about when it will be delivered in worst case scenario. or at least for me is [size=medium]very[/size] important. can you get a timeframe of the project preorder end, manufacturing, ready for shipment [[size=small]worst time guaranteed[/size] as this is just a batch]? i don't want to wait because the manufacturer had issues and we need to change it, also it needs a little ajustement because of the change... if their current manufacturer doesn't allow this maybe they should try to get another only for this project if it is possible (i don't think there are many that do that on 2 or even 3 digit orders)

 i look forward for your thoughts on it against the audiotrack product. i can't justify buying both at the moment. it'll probably drive dt880 mostly


----------



## ryuzoh

>trendy
 So sorry for my late response for you.
 Because I concentrated myself into calming him down in our community
 And someone from japan may interfere this project again.
 PHPA=Portable Head Phone Amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trendy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As the only 'problem' of it is it's not portable besides availability, how it will compare? at least your thoughts on that.
 should i get myself dr.dac2 or jump on this?_

 

Indeed, I first explain the priority I mentioned.
 We've wished for iBasso to produce high performance amp with reasonable price.
 One of requirements for this amp is to use D1's enclosure.
 The reason why I choose D1's is to reduce costs, to make enough room for fine parts, and not so hard to take it out.
 DAC2 has 29V to supply for OPAMPs.(but too large, and too high voltage for AD8610/20etc.)
 SM4 has 12V(rechargeable; 9.6V), rollable(single-dual compatible), with 1000uF caps.
 SR-71 has 9V(per each channel), but can't roll, caps aren't for audio.

 This amp can operate with 18V, rollable(single-dual compatible), with 4700uF (as default).

 Needless to say, it has potential to jump these on.
 But, the aural isn't same for each other.
 So, just to make this amp as one's best sound, I'm going to give selectability of parts on it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trendy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_consider that i have a D2 now and that opamps are hard to get in Romania because it's usually blacklisted on homeusers (less than 50-100, guaranteed payment..) because it was a phenomen that people ordered free opamps and other stuff only to get something as a showoff and "simple people thoughts on security"._

 

Pity...
 Can’t you purchase these from ebay or digikey also?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trendy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ i could get a little crazy and stuff something like Laptop Li-Ion Universal External Battery, 3.3-14.4V ( 60Wh) for all Portable Devices - NB-H4HCT18650902 in a little bag with a dr dac2 for portability but it would be inconvenient sometimes but I don't see how I could obtain the best portable considering my environment._

 

Carrying is not realistic to use DAC2 with mobility and also not assumed by Audiotrak. 
 Because OPAMPs maybe taking off from the sockets by vibrations in daily use.
 (higher voltage may hurt OPAMPs seriously when it take off)
 And, we don't want to use in such situation like below....
YouTube - Japanese train station during rush hour 
 "Right thing in the right place", I consider


----------



## ryuzoh

>ALL
 After preorder, they'll begin developing(since the moment when preorder exceeds more than 50).

 We'll receive prototype and test it. (of course I'll upload pics here)

 After our approval, we and you pay them as if you buy normal product.
 (iBasso makes a sale page, and we can pay for it in their site)

 I notify you the timetable.
 That's *SO TIGHT!!!!!*





 They mailed me as follows:
_>We can start your project on Sept.
 >So, please collect the member opinion and finalize your design before sept._


----------



## ryuzoh

Hello guys.
 The spec was finally formed.

 Power supply, GNDch Buffer, Supply caps
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-141590-pc.jpg

 L, Rch buffers
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-141591-pc.jpg

 OPAMP sockets
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-141593-pc.jpg

 Front
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-141594-pc.jpg

 Rear
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-140502-pc.jpg


 1/4 output jack was omitted.
 With matt-black finish.
 Logo will be designed soon.

 Less $250 price is absolute requirement.
 If budget is stringent, there will be omitted less priority feature. 

 And, iBasso's motivation encouraged me.
 "We are dealing with you, so it cant be interrupted by a third person. Don't worry that."
 I'm appreciating them at all.

 I think its name as "iBasso P3C Orion" or "iBasso fi Quest" or "P2R(efine)".
 Which you prefer?

 P.S.
 I modded my own V2square also
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-141359-pc.jpg

*---------------------------------------I M P O R T A N T---------------------------------------*
 I'm collecting preorders from you.
 Because the more I have your preorders, the more this amp gets less price.
 So, mail me to this address _(get rid of spaces)_ below, please.
*<p3c_preorder @ yahoo.co.jp>*
*I can accept your preorder in this method only.*
 Because of unitary management for your preorder information with accuracy.

Fill *"Head-fi"* into subject, then give me *quantity* and *your nickname/Head-fi name*.

 If you have any questions and ideas, mail me to *<p3c_ideas @ yahoo.co.jp>*
 Thank you.
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jamato8

Looks like a very interesting amp that offers many possibilities. With a stable circuit and an understanding of optimum operating conditions it should produce some very good sound. Too bad a 1/4 jack could not have been used. It has worked very well in my Xin Reference.


----------



## jamato8

Also, the solder is very important and can mess with the sound. What solder is going to be used? It is too bad that the lead based solder is bad for the environment as I still find it the best and for pcb. The paste type solder used for these boards can vary very much in sound quality impact.


----------



## jamato8

What battery are you using? With all the room in the D1 chassis I would go for as big as possible for a decent run time and a good quality one. The heart of an amp is the power supply.


----------



## DarKu

i see that this amp will use 18 V of power
 some home amps use less power, so it will compete with some powerfull home SS amps
 So this must be MOST powerfull and discrete amp on the market..
 can you say BEST portable amp ?
 too bad i don't have money to afford it now


----------



## ryuzoh

Preorders had been exceeded 50 on aug. 26th
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have 57 at present. 
 This project is beginning to be carried out.
 The name of it is.......
*[size=x-large]"iBasso fi. Quest"[/size]*
 Logo;
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-141866-pc.jpg

 >jamato8
 So sorry about omitting 1/4, but most of opinion in japan rejected to use it 
 (with the reason to save implementation area or to keep circuit from dust).
 Basically this amp is expected to use with IEMs in commuting situation. 

 Also I'm making much of solders
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 In japan, some audio nuts often use incredible kind of solder (it contains Platinum).
 If possible, I want to specify solder to use on it.
 Had you recommended solder to use on Boa or Python to iBasso?

 Batteries will be used 4 of P2's in series parallel.
 Common batteries with P2 can save costs, I consider.
 It can give 14.8V 1040mAh (on official spec; raising to 16.8V when fully charged).

 >DarKu
 Standability? Stable supply? Presence of sound? Clearness?
"The best" is not same for each person




 But, modding this amp can give you to change sound character.
 [size=medium]*Being of this amp is to select "Your best".*[/size]
 OPAMPs, BUFs, Caps.... So many choices are waiting on you.

*---------------------------------------I M P O R T A N T---------------------------------------*
 I continue to collect preorders from you.
 The more I have your preorders, the more this amp gets less price.
 So, mail me to this address _(get rid of spaces)_ below, please.
*<p3c_preorder @ yahoo.co.jp>*
*I can accept your preorder in this method only.*
 Because of unitary management for your preorder information with accuracy.

Fill *"Head-fi"* into subject, then give me *quantity* and *your nickname/Head-fi name*.

 If you have any questions and ideas, mail me to *<p3c_ideas @ yahoo.co.jp>*
 Thank you.
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## nsx_23

So what it is the actual price?


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ccfoodog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As an alternative idea for power, how about a 18650 lithium ion battery (3.7V @ ~2600mAh) that can be either charged in the unit, or swapped out for a cell that was charged in an external charger.

 These give you the benefits of lithium ion in terms of power density and good recharging characteristics in a nice 'cell' style form factor and reasonable cost for the user.

 The key thing would be to make sure the battery door is sturdy enough and easy to operate.

 Optimally the unit would employ a USB connection for in-unit charging. This would give a lot of flexibility. Personally I have been trying to standardize my charging capabilities, with USB power sources for the car, wall outlet and even battery backup. This provides a standard power system that can power both my iPod and my phone.

 If needed, a DC to DC converter could be employed.

 Personally (while I have a iBasso P2), I'd like to see a future version based on something like the D1 to add SPDIF and USB input.

 Here is a (cheezy) photo picturing an 18650, AA and 123A cells, with iBasso P2 and charger.

 -john

[FULL SIZE]



_

 

Since super tiny size doesn't seem to be much of a concern here, I would much prefer it powered by two CR123A batteries. They offer the most power in a compact package, and is available in high quality protected rechargeables and disposable single use primaries. You get the power of Li-Ion rechargeables, with the convenience of being able to buy spare batteries in just about every supermarket and drugstore (albeit majorly overpriced) in a pinch.

 Since the D3 Python is annouced, there really is no point in making a small all in one USB DAC Amp. I think the emphasis should be on having this Head-Fi OEM iBasso having THE MOST POWER, PERIOD. Enough to drive even K1000's, which would give it more than enough for other power hungry headphones like K701's, HD650's etc.

 Otherwise, this amp is just another me too portable amp. It should really be special to have "Head-Fi" stamped on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Dash

"Otherwise, this amp is just another me too portable amp. It should really be special to have "Head-Fi" stamped on it. 

 -Ed"


 Agreed.


----------



## jamato8

I forgot about those batteries. They are everywhere now it seems. Very interesting idea!


----------



## ryuzoh

>nsx_23
 The price will depend on actual manufactured amount.
 All I can tell you now is less than 250 buck
 (because that's one of absolute requirement).
 BTW they said me as follows
 "If unit price for 50 unit order is 240USD, the unit price for 100 unit order can be 200USD."
 "The price is going down if the order quantity is larger."

 >Edwood
 That's very very very nice idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 CR123A has so high power density which makes room and gives easy obtainability.
 If CR123A batteries would be engaged, requires 4-6 in series to make 18V class.
 In japan, rechargeable 3.6V CR123A has 880mAh that's enough and suitable for this hungry circuit.
 So, I shall put it alternative.
 How is internal resistance of it? That's what I concern about......


 I'll ask iBasso to realize another Head-Fi signature version of fi. Quest (I think it as with Head-Fi logo).
 If it would be OK, you guys shall buy it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I made Head-Fi's logo with adobe illustrator for stamping on it.
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-141939-pc.jpg


----------



## RAQemUP

So this email you listed above "p3c_preorder @ yahoo.co.jp" is the one we send preorders to? I am interested in this amp for sure but what information does the preorder need?

 Edit: ah sorry bout that...my mistake


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So this email you listed above "p3c_preorder @ yahoo.co.jp" is the one we send preorders to? I am interested in this amp for sure but what information does the preorder need?_

 

Dude - he put the spaces in the email address to prevent getting spammed by web-crawlers or autobots that collect email addresses - please edit your post above to make the email address not valid by adding the spaces back in!

 I put the spaces back into the quoted text so I do not commit the same offense.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dude - he put the spaces in the email address to prevent getting spammed by web-crawlers or autobots that collect email addresses - please edit your post above to make the email address not valid by adding the spaces back in!

 I put the spaces back into the quoted text so I do not commit the same offense._

 

I never realized that. Thanks for the info. I will have to remember that.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_>Edwood
 That's very very very nice idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 CR123A has so high power density which makes room and gives easy obtainability.
 If CR123A batteries would be engaged, requires 4-6 in series to make 18V class.
 In japan, rechargeable 3.6V CR123A has 880mAh that's enough and suitable for this hungry circuit.
 So, I shall put it alternative.
 How is internal resistance of it? That's what I concern about......_

 

Not sure about internal resistance, but as it compares to other cells, it works very well, good enough to be used in high current draw (up to 3amps) flashlights.

 It would be important to allow for a wider voltage range so that the primary, nonrechargeable Lithium CR123A cells can be used, since they are at 3V rather than the 3.6-3.8V that rechargeable Lithium Ion CR123A cells can be at.

 If the converter could be of a boost type circuit, it could allow for fewer cells, at the cost of run time and added heat. It would be nice to have this Amp run on as few as two CR123A cells, but four cells would be OK, you really don't want to go with more than four cells. 

 You really don't want to make the same mistake as the iBasso D3 Python with five AAA cells. It's just an awkward number of batteries to deal with.

 -Ed


----------



## ryuzoh

Very sorry for my late X'mas present.
 I'll soon receive the prototypes from them.

 You can see pictures from this page (in Japanese).
P3c wiki "iBasso fi. Quest" - implementation and appearance 

 In default setting, it's going to supply 1 AD712JNZ on IC2 position,
 1pin-3pin and 5pin-7pin connecting bar on IC9,
 1 BUF634P per channel and blank SOIC pattern on opposite PCB,
 you can solder BUF634Us on there (it realizes switching STACKED or NOT easily).
 Also you can choose other DIP-OPAMPs as followers instead of BUF634s.

 12 1000mAh SANYO NiMH AAAs to make 14.4V to 18V class power.
 (800mAh non-brand NiMH AAAs on prototypes)

 Alps RK097 50kOhms pot.

 Caps are loaded as; C1-2 are Nichicon FG 3300uF 16V,
 C10-C11 are Nichicon KZ 47uF 25V, C4-5 are ELNA Silmic 2 47uF 25V.
 C8-9, C14-15, C18-19, C21-22 are WIMA's caps like in P3.
 C6-7, C12-13 are blank pattern for soldering caps as you like.
 C1-2 position can be loaded 18mm diameter caps like Nichicon FW 10000uF 16V.

 Unfortunately, 1st lot preorders were filled.
 I can accept preorders as 2nd lot from this time.

 After our test and approval to prototypes, I'll lend one I modded to John to make a review here.

 Cheers


----------



## jamato8

Very interesting. Well it will have the voltage swing and current for most all phones. Now for the hearing.


----------



## RAQemUP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 12 1000mAh SANYO NiMH AAAs to make 14.4V to 18V class power.
 (800mAh non-brand NiMH AAAs on prototypes)_

 






 12 AAA batteries?!? oh my...


----------



## jamato8

There is a flashlight that can use AAA, AA or the CR123A mentioned above. Being able to use either AAA or CR123A would be very interesting. Some sort of adapter for the CR123A?


----------



## ryuzoh

Reasons for couldn't apply CR123A and lithium cells are for safety
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 This higher voltage circuit brings about very severe requirements to charge because of 12-series.

 Currently, development team in iBasso is bothered by this issue.
 >>We just changed the adapter to 24V, and have to make some change on the value of the caps and resistors of the charging circuit.
 >>It need some time to test the charge and discharge.
 >>The previous charging circuit did not work very stable.
 >>Please give us several days.
 I always appreciate their endeavor.

 Merit of lithium cells is downsizable, but risky for explosion on this circuit.
 To make as less internal resistance as possible, I decided to use AAAs.
 I selected SANYO's 1000mAh NiMH cells which are very low internal resistance (less than 25mOhms; mostly same as eneloop),
 and it realizes stable power and shortening charge time (planned as 6 hours).
 VR1 is charge voltage adjuster to reduce heat or to shorten charge time


----------



## ryuzoh

http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-145642-pc.jpg
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-145643-pc.jpg
http://photo4.avi.jp/photo/7/396928/...-145644-pc.jpg

 >There are some difference between the prototype and the final production.
 >The jacks on the prototype are not from Switchcraft.
 >The batteries are not 1000mAh Sanyo.
 >The charge female jack maybe changed to a bigger one.
 >There are some resistor are double soldered on the board.
 >All the minor errors will be charged on the final production.
 >Also, there is not case come with the prototype.
 >And, the final production will use different quality PCB.
 >The PCB will be gold plated.
 and, MUSE-KZ on production model.....

 Superb....
 I couldn't expect this definition with no mod


----------



## theory_87

Any idea when will the final production available for purchase?


----------



## ryuzoh

>>theory_87
 That depends on when they can be supplied switchcraft parts.
 And, no final production will be started w/o my approval.

*I'd actually visited in iBasso* from 23rd to 24th to observe them and to have meeting with.
 Uploads some pics here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Welcome.




 Just seems to be entrance of ordinary office, but you can see the woman who is soldering D10.




 At meeting space beyond the yellow wall.
 Checking newer prototype with K701, K240M, HD600, etc.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The day was so hot and humid day 28deg.C (82deg.F)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I utterly soaked sweaty.




 Newer circuit schematic and 1st-prototype w/ modded my P2.
 So many changing and experiments again and again....
 Hidden one is *confidential* but *not newer product*.
 They are also trying AD743 w/ LMH6655 in P3.




 This is developing and repairing section room on left side from the wall.




 Assembling newer prototype.....




 He is chief engineer in iBasso Mr. _Li Jian Sheng(李建生)_.
 I'm always appreciating his efforts.




 On opposite in the room, D10 are under inspecting before packaging.




 Beyond the meeting space, soldering team is struggling with D10 despite of humid day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 4 inches fans for computer are cooling down their hands and faces.
 All iBasso products are passing on their hands.




 From opposite position.




 P3s and D10s await assemble and loading of OPAMPs on window side.




 This is an oven for soldering surface-mount IC chips as like in D-series.




 Assemble room after soldering.
 He is so polite and often gave me chinese cigarettes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 On right side from assemble room, there is a room for parts, stocks, and materials.
 This is rack for stock of their products, from left to right, D3, P3, D10 *(currently making more stock of it... please wait for restarting)*




 PCB etching board for D2 Boa.




 Unpainted enclosure of P3.




 This rack is for materials and headphones for test.
 And...D2?




 (So sorry for lacking aperture value because of darkness)
 Rear; MAD-1000
 Front; Home-use DAC
 I'm really looking forward to buy this DAC...
 Input; Balanced, USB, Coax, Opt
 Pot; ALPS RK271series
 I proposed Mr. Li to use FETs in output.
 Easily imaginable this DAC has huge potential when brushed up.
*(But I don't know when it actually debuts.)*
 Also, I didn't expect allowance for uploading this photo here.
 Thank you at all, iBasso.

 Can' t help checkin' their products


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Nice!


----------



## wuwhere

ryuzoh, thanks for the pics. Its good to see pictures of the people who designed and made my D10.


----------



## dazzer1975

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ryuzoh, thanks for the pics. Its good to see pictures of the people who designed and made my D10._

 

agreed, its cool to see them and where my d10 started life.

 Did I spy two pico's on that black cabinet too? A black and a silver one?

 *edit* nope don't think I did lol


----------



## EFN

I REALLY hope that iBasso would hire the maker of MiniBox-E+. The MiniBox-E+ has already succeeded in implementing quad 634BUF and high voltage in a small package. With the right support from the ibasso team, I'd figure they could come up with a super micro sized amp.

 Hands down, until today I am still amazed by the prowess of the MiniBox-E+.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dazzer1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A black and a silver one?_

 

Thanks, that's Boa and Heron.
 You can see pico in 3rd pic.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hands down, until today I am still amazed by the prowess of the MiniBox-E+._

 

MiniBox-E+ has AD8610 and BUF634s architecture, indeed.
 But it's not having enough fine caps and afford to make with WB-mode standability,
 lacking to drive many kinds of headphones (ER-4s also).
 The size sacrificed its power, performance of OPAMPs.
 fi.Quest is designed for driving E9 completely.

 We can use LM6171, OPA627, AD8010 as BUFs in parallel with stacked 634s.
 I can say this amp will be loaded 4-634s per channel.
 MiniBox-E+ doesn't have any choices of BUFs and fine pots....
 And, we tried to reduce more distortion in this amp.
 Like A47 style, local feedback like lisaIII or V2^2, reducing impedance btwn rail, etc....

 I'd proposed some my ideas for their newer products.
 D10 w/o amp section (for using your favorite amp...aiming at pico size),
 E5 size FET discrete amp, paralleled OPAMP architecture.
 Also, some their products will be refined (w/ more fine parts).


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_........
 And, we tried to reduce more distortion in this amp.
 Like A47 style, local feedback like lisaIII or V2^2, reducing impedance btwn rail, etc...._

 

nice one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Quote:


 I'd proposed some my ideas for their newer products.
*D10 w/o amp section (for using your favorite amp...aiming at pico size),*
 E5 size FET discrete amp, paralleled OPAMP architecture.
 Also, some their products will be refined (w/ more fine parts). 
 

now THAT sounds interesting, i'm interested in the D10, but not for the amp section; I have a perfectly useable amp


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now THAT sounds interesting, i'm interested in the D10, but not for the amp section; I have a perfectly useable amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, I think D10 is one of ultimate.
 I heard opinion to yearn DAC only D-series in Japan, completely agreed and also been convinced that will be a bestseller.
 So bulky to carry and gather "iHP1X0 - Dseries - favorite amp - Headphones/Earphones" triple-combo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Then that makes slightly downsizing and long runtime


----------



## burgunder

I see tubes an the shelves


----------



## jamato8

The images aren't opening up for me.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The images aren't opening up for me._

 

I changed the pics last 5 min. ago, sorry


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I think D10 is one of ultimate.
 I heard opinion to yearn DAC only D-series in Japan, completely agreed and also been convinced that will be a bestseller.
 So bulky to carry and gather "iHP1X0 - Dseries - favorite amp - Headphones/Earphones" triple-combo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Then that makes slightly downsizing and long runtime
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yes, but i'm already used to that with my rig anyway DIYMOD 5.5G->VCAP dock->lisa III->headphones. So this is not a stretch; in fact will probably be smaller (just a bit)


----------



## jamato8

Ok, I am listening to the prototype with 634 buffers and I have to look at the opamps but I have to say up front that this amp is very detailed and throws an open energetic sound field. I find the charging options very interesting. You can run it from an external supply at 23 volts or the batteries at 16.8. There is plenty of headroom and potential. I look forward to trying my favorite buffers, the HA5002. 

 This will be an interesting comparison between this and the Lisa III.

 And I really, really like the curve on the volume control. Very gradual and the gain settings are very good and useful.


----------



## clasam

What are your thoughts so far with the HA5002, Jam?


----------



## jamato8

I haven't used them yet. I thought I had some mounted but I don't and to use them I would need special adapter boards for the pinout.


----------



## midget

im in for this


----------



## jamato8

Well listening to the Prototype right now and it is good and very, very much worth the price of admission.


----------



## exmachina

I'm new to head-fi and I think I'm starting to get the bug now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This project looks interesting guys.


----------



## ryuzoh

Hi all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 John,
 I've forgotten one thing to advise you about its price.

*[size=medium]It raises up $20 due to changing the AC to DC adapter for transformer type.[/size]*

 The adapter which you are using now is switching type, that provides 110kHz noise to this amp (I actually observed).
 I requested them to change that for transformer type.
 But they advised me about awful quality in it with this photo.





 Then they proposed me about improving its quality with new schematic which they designed to make clean supply.
 And I accepted their proposal, but requires more $20 expenditure


----------



## jamato8

For the sound and ability to morph this amp in so many ways it is worth it. This amp will surprise people with the sound quality. A good transformer based adapter will be a welcome addition. I think this amp will rival many home amps.


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For the sound and ability to morph this amp in so many ways it is worth it. This amp will surprise people with the sound quality. A good transformer based adapter will be a welcome addition. I think this amp will rival many home amps._

 

Just what I wanted to hear


----------



## ChroniCali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For the sound and ability to morph this amp in so many ways it is worth it. This amp will surprise people with the sound quality. A good transformer based adapter will be a welcome addition. I think this amp will rival many home amps._

 

Sounds like something big.


----------



## htotsuka

This project is very interesting^^


----------



## average_joe

Sounds like this might be a great amp to get. What is the price currently at? Is it too late to get in on the group buy?


----------



## slwiser

I have been looking forward to this as well.

 Where are the pictures??????


----------



## jamato8

I can tell you this, when it gets into the hands of those who bought it or will buy it, there will be some very happy and surprised people. The sound quality is exceptional. 

 No case yet to image. There are things still to finalize. The size will be about that of the D1 iBasso. That this amp runs at a higher than most DC voltage (for portables) and good supply of current, should satisfy most all headphones. The gain settings, which are 3, are all very effective and the bass adjustment is well implemented.


----------



## qusp

seems like a lot of PRII in this amp; thats not an accusation, just an observation as I know its been the result of a lot of input from Head-fi and ibasso. By the sounds of it, it will be about the same size as well. not that that is a bad thing at all as the PRII was/is an exceptional amp


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where are the pictures??????_

 





 The amp which John is testing with.




 And Blackgate version will be shipped to him soon.




 This is what he is waiting for; HA-5002.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it too late to get in on the group buy?_

 

Preorder for 1st production had closed since last November.
 The beginning of 2nd will be up to iBasso's production schedule.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_seems like a lot of PRII in this amp; thats not an accusation, just an observation as I know its been the result of a lot of input from Head-fi and ibasso. By the sounds of it, it will be about the same size as well. not that that is a bad thing at all as the PRII was/is an exceptional amp_

 

First, I'm respecting philosophy of PPL.
 His work is precise, and very close to people who is making effort to understand his amp.
 PRII has exceptional appearance and sophisticated enclosure,
 LISAIII is giving opened source and incredible architecture in it (this amp is also opened....see below).



 (This is permited; push to enlarge)
 But local feedback is omitted by final update, because it's needless.
 It was very difficult task to reduce DC in output w/o DC servo.
 I applied architecture which is resembled A47.
 The architecture has double compensation caps to prevent oscillation.
 That makes forwarding phases with double crossover, and miracle sound for me.


----------



## jaquous

I'd like to hear fast.


----------



## jamato8

To my ear, this amp has the quality sound of a very good home amp in all areas. It is excellent sounding and I haven't heard the Black Gate version. The openness to the sound is exciting in that you can "hear with a minds eye" the space in the recording venue, which in turn affords for a very good placement of instruments and people. It is the best portable I have ever heard.


----------



## chesterqw

8 pages...
 interesting project


----------



## charlie0904

looking forward......


----------



## Radiko

I'm really looking forward to listening to this amp.


----------



## ryuzoh

Hi all,

 I'll soon receive final prototype and some enclosure samples
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The parcel's ETA will be in next tuesday.
 And with some additional goods.

 John, I'll ship blackgate version and my modded HA-5002 buffer chips (gift for you).
 Also, your requests are approved... attached bypass caps are 0.47 BG NX Hi-Q/50V.

 P3+ and D10 DAC (WM8740 version)





 The P3+ will equip TLE2426ILP for rail-splitter.
 And, pots are ALPS's RK097 (They could be supplied them by this project
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 Caps are Nihicon's HZ (w/ normal connection, not a bi-polar connection).
 I heard they will provide some additional options (currently confidential).

 D10 DAC won't be in their products, and I'm going to establish company that provides amps I planned (mainly their OEM). 
 I'll receive CS4398 version DAC soon


----------



## h.rav

I'm looking forward for the "D10 DAC" only


----------



## mrarroyo

Looking forward to the unveiling of the production model. Should be one killer of an unit.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking forward to the unveiling of the production model. Should be one killer of an unit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It. . . . Is. And the options are huge.


----------



## gooky

I'm curious, is there anything being done for people who already purchased a p3? Seeing the number of times it's been sold out, I'm sure many of us feel left out...


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gooky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm curious, is there anything being done for people who already purchased a p3? Seeing the number of times it's been sold out, I'm sure many of us feel left out..._

 

I am not sure what you mean. Do you have one or did you order and pay for one?


----------



## gooky

Oh, I mean I have one, and I'm sure a lot of people own one too, seeing how many times it has been sold out. But it would be nice to see that early adopter aren't left out in the cold.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gooky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, I mean I have one, and I'm sure a lot of people own one too, seeing how many times it has been sold out. But it would be nice to see that early adopter aren't left out in the cold._

 

Do you mean that you would like the ability to send it back and have it upgraded?


----------



## gooky

Yes, depending on the cost, I suppose.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that something that will happen with this project?


----------



## jamato8

The P3+ is an iBasso item so it is up to them. You can email them with your question.


----------



## gooky

That's a good point. I emailed them, but I doubt that they can do much, just because of the cost of the original item, the distances, labor and material costs involved. Maybe they could do it, but I don't think it can be done at a good cost to value ratio.


----------



## charlie0904

i am concern with RF interference with ibasso products.


----------



## chesterqw

it might be a blessing in disguise...
 just so you know your phone is ringing or that you received a message.
 but too much and you will know when other people's phones are ringing


----------



## ryuzoh

P3+ is iBasso's.
 This upgrading contains very huge developments, I think.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i am concern with RF interference with ibasso products._

 

What kind of interfering?
 Zitter?


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 I'll soon receive final prototype and some enclosure samples
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The parcel's ETA will be in next tuesday.
 And with some additional goods.

 John, I'll ship blackgate version and my modded HA-5002 buffer chips (gift for you).
 Also, your requests are approved... attached bypass caps are 0.47 BG NX Hi-Q/50V.

 P3+ and D10 DAC (WM8740 version)





 The P3+ will equip TLE2426ILP for rail-splitter.
 And, pots are ALPS's RK097 (They could be supplied them by this project
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 Caps are Nihicon's HZ (w/ normal connection, not a bi-polar connection).
 I heard they will provide some additional options (currently confidential).

 D10 DAC won't be in their products, and I'm going to establish company that provides amps I planned (mainly their OEM). 
 I'll receive CS4398 version DAC soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ryuzoh, what other products have you planned?


----------



## Jewmeister

call me buyer 100!


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ryuzoh, what other products have you planned?_

 

I'm planning to add newer one after this fi.Q and the DAC will debut.
 fi.Q is very conscious of its performance, and choice for circuits, but larger than other products.
 Also, having very thirsty circuits.
 So I'm currently planning chargeable, downsized from fi.Q.
 (aiming at iPod size, 634U-buffered, and higher than 9V, basic circuit were already designed....
 needless to say, fi.Q has better performance than it)
 However, chargeable amp has very difficult issues to maintain safety and stability.
 That is a cause of making delayed of fi.Q's development.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jewmeister* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_call me buyer 100!_

 

Unfortunately, already reserved 9 months ago....


----------



## jamato8

Listening with the HD650's, which aren't my favorite phone, really is stand out with the OEM. It drives them with ease, controlling them as well as my Woo 6 and with additional gain, goes louder. Not that I need them louder but with the bass maxed and volume up the amp doesn't clip either. I am surprised constantly by this thing. Oh, and it makes the HD650's for me, more enjoyable. Nice detail, which I sometimes find lacking with them. The bass is very well done and it doesn't get in the way of the rest of the frequency range. Great stuff!


----------



## ckhirnigs113

What is the timetable for the release of this amp? Also, is it to be a DAC/AMP combo?


----------



## jamato8

It is amp only. It was an amp that had a set quantity for the first run. After that I don't know.


----------



## arirug

First I thought that this was the iBasso P3+, which they have started to sell today for 199 dollars. I have allready ordered one. But now I understand that this is another one. It would be very nice to know if there is a possibillity to order one in the near future!


----------



## GreenLeo

I notice that there are D series, P series and T series. Can anyone enlighten the meaning of these series? Or simply which one sound best?


----------



## DarKu

D - DAC series
 P - Portable series (without DAC section)
 T - Tiny series (ultra portable) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also iBasso P3+ is anounced!


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarKu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_D - DAC series
 P - Portable series (without DAC section)
 T - Tiny series (ultra portable) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also iBasso P3+ is anounced!_

 

Thank you. So does it mean that the P3+ is the best amp of the iBasso company?


----------



## DarKu

The best will be the OEM Project, P3+ will be second (too bad they do not have a DAC too) i loved the D2 Boa for it's form factor and for it's DAC, and loved P3 for it's performance as an amp, D10 is their best Amp/DAC, but i find it to have a pretty low power, P3 do have a lot more juice than D10


----------



## mrarroyo

Awesome, glad it is out.


----------



## clasam

Looking forward to this, absolutely


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To my ear, this amp has the quality sound of a very good home amp in all areas. It is excellent sounding and I haven't heard the Black Gate version. The openness to the sound is exciting in that you can "hear with a minds eye" the space in the recording venue, which in turn affords for a very good placement of instruments and people. It is the best portable I have ever heard._

 

Any chance that this one sounds better than the Lisa(that's transportable, though)? And this amp sounds better than the P51 right even without the blackgate? Can you comment on the performance between this amp with the blackgates and the iQube?

 Thanks.


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarKu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The best will be the OEM Project, P3+ will be second (too bad they do not have a DAC too) i loved the D2 Boa for it's form factor and for it's DAC, and loved P3 for it's performance as an amp, D10 is their best Amp/DAC, but i find it to have a pretty low power, P3 do have a lot more juice than D10_

 

Eventually I've gone through all the pages of this thread, what a project!

 So what's the difference, in terms of components and circuit design, between the P3+ and the amp of this project?

 Can late comers join in and buy this OEM P3 once the final version is out?


----------



## SpudHarris

x2?


----------



## DarKu

The OEM Project has *exactly twice* the power of P3+
 that alone tells a lot, there are also best components, gold platet PCB and Jacks, best materials and best op-amps used, all of it for the size of the iBasso D1, too bad we cannot order the OEM project 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i would kill someone to have one


----------



## SpudHarris

This must be some amp..........My P3 with the right chip set is astonishing and I would put money on the SQ being better than a few amps costing considerably more so god know what this must sound like.

 Can someone answer the above and put our minds at rest one way or another? Will latecomers like myself be able to purchase this or not. If so I'm in, if not I'm going to cry in my beer this evening!


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone answer the above and put our minds at rest one way or another? Will latecomers like myself be able to purchase this or not. If so I'm in, if not I'm going to cry in my beer this evening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreenLeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what's the difference, in terms of components and circuit design, between the P3+ and the amp of this project?

 Can late comers join in and buy this OEM P3 once the final version is out?_

 

The basis of this amp is.... *"higher voltage can bring higher performance".
*
 Difference between P3+ is voltage, size and chargeable.
 And, its feature is selectable circuits to find one's best configuration.
 To join and buy this amp for latecomer, all I can say... please become patient until 3rdQ.
 iBasso already began ordering for parts of this.
 In 1st batch, you can take it with AD712JN and 3 BUF634Ps on it.
 But from 2nd, I'm planning to make 2 versions.
 Clear version and Soundstage version.
 Clearer one is based on mixed cap configuration what John is listening now.
 Suitable with OPA211, OPA827, OPA2111, AD797, AD743, AD712, AD8610/20, LM4562(LME49720/10), LM6172, LT1028, LT1364, LT1113, NE5534...
 The other one is based on blackgate version I'm testing now.
 That will be sold w/o blackgates, but you can ask me to change if stock of them are obtainable. 
 Suitable with OPA627, OPA637, OPA602, OPA604, OPA211, OPA2107, OPA2111, AD843, AD743, LT1037...
 Preference must be different by individual, so......just finding your favorite is the only way to solve, then I named this amp as *Quest*.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarKu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The OEM Project has *exactly twice* the power of P3+
 that alone tells a lot, there are also best components, gold platet PCB and Jacks, best materials and best op-amps used, all of it for the size of the iBasso D1, too bad we cannot order the OEM project 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would kill someone to have one_

 

I wish you would preordered....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 John, if you prefer to test the BG version ASAP, I can send it before the updating and repairing


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_-snip-
 To join and buy this amp for latecomer, all I can say... please become patient until 3rdQ.
 iBasso already began ordering for parts of this.
 In 1st batch, you can take it with AD712JN and 3 BUF634Ps on it.
 But from 2nd, I'm planning to make 2 versions.
 Clear version and Soundstage version._

 

When you say the 2nd batch will have two versions, do you mean the 2nd preorder, or the Q3 group?


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 To join and buy this amp for latecomer, all I can say... please become patient until 3rdQ.
 iBasso already began ordering for parts of this.
 In 1st batch, you can take it with AD712JN and 3 BUF634Ps on it.
 But from 2nd, I'm planning to make 2 versions.
 Clear version and Soundstage version.
 Clearer one is based on mixed cap configuration what John is listening now.
 Suitable with OPA211, OPA827, OPA2111, AD797, AD743, AD712, AD8610/20, LM4562(LME49720/10), LM6172, LT1028, LT1364, LT1113, NE5534...
 The other one is based on blackgate version I'm testing now.
 That will be sold w/o blackgates, but you can ask me to change if stock of them are obtainable. 
 Suitable with OPA627, OPA637, OPA602, OPA604, OPA211, OPA2107, OPA2111, AD843, AD743, LT1037...
 Preference must be different by individual, so......just finding your favorite is the only way to solve, then I named this amp as *Quest*.


 I wish you would preordered....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 John, if you prefer to test the BG version ASAP, I can send it before the updating and repairing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wish I saw this thread when it just started but I just know it recently. Any idea the price for the BG version?


----------



## wuwhere

Who makes BG caps nowadays?


----------



## jamato8

No one makes the Black Gate and it does not appear they will ever be produced again so all that is left is the NOS. 

 Nichicon has some nice caps at good prices but I need to listen to some to get some impressions. I am not sure there will be an equal to the nonpolar Black Gates though. I have a stock of them because they are that valuable to me.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When you say the 2nd batch will have two versions, do you mean the 2nd preorder, or the Q3 group?_

 

Nops, 2nd is estimated to debut in the 3rd quarter of this year.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreenLeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish I saw this thread when it just started but I just know it recently. Any idea the price for the BG version?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who makes BG caps nowadays?_

 

You know, the BlackGates are obsolete and in trafficing stock only.
 Steady way is to buy them in stock from parts connexion by yourself, and send me what you bought.

 In Japan, stock of them had been already run out.
 Also, Rubicon in Japan was entrusted to manufacture BlackGate, but that didn't profit for them.
 Thus they stopped production suddenly in 31/08/2007.
 I think they will NEVER produce BlackGate again.
 So, I recommend you to stock.


----------



## GreenLeo

What version of BG caps should I try to find? Like the capacitance, the size, ...


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreenLeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What version of BG caps should I try to find? Like the capacitance, the size, ..._

 

Okay, sorry for forgotten to introduce.
 4x N 33uF 16V,
 2x STD 47uF 16V, 
 2x FK 47uF 16V.
 (Additional for bypass instead of WIMA; 4x NX Hi-Q 0.47uF 50V)


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In 1st batch, you can take it with AD712JN and 3 BUF634Ps on it.
 But from 2nd, I'm planning to make 2 versions.
 Clear version and Soundstage version.
 Clearer one is based on mixed cap configuration what John is listening now.
 Suitable with OPA211, OPA827, OPA2111, AD797, AD743, AD712, AD8610/20, LM4562(LME49720/10), LM6172, LT1028, LT1364, LT1113, NE5534...
 The other one is based on blackgate version I'm testing now.
 That will be sold w/o blackgates, but you can ask me to change if stock of them are obtainable. 
 Suitable with OPA627, OPA637, OPA602, OPA604, OPA211, OPA2107, OPA2111, AD843, AD743, LT1037..._

 

Forgot to ask, what is the difference between the 1st and 2nd batches?


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Forgot to ask, what is the difference between the 1st and 2nd batches?_

 

First, The price.
 Second, the parts will be more higher graded like below OPAMPs and caps.

 It is estimated to become around $320 in normal (AD712JN + x3 BUF634Ps),
 caps are MUSE FW 10000uF/16V, MUSE KZ 47uF/25V, Elna Silmic2 47uF/25V.

 Clear version (x2 634s in L/R channel, P & U) will be around $360 w/ AD797AN, 
 caps are MUSE FW 10000uF/16V, UTSJ's 100uF/16V, MUSE KZ 47uF/25V, Elna Silmic2 47uF/25V, MUSE ES 47uF/16V.

 Soundstage version (x4 634s in L/R channel, 2x P & 2x U) will be around $430 w/ OPA627AP,
 caps are UTSJ 10000uF/16V, UTSJ's 220uF/16V, MUSE KZ 47uF/25V, MUSE KW 47uF/16V.

 This is just under planning, but I'll make effort to maintain this price.


----------



## arirug

I really look forward to this, and I will for certain buy the best one of them as soon it is ready for sale!


----------



## DisgruntledVirus

I'm saving my pennies 

 Let us know when 2nd batch is ready for orders


----------



## gonta90

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Second, the parts will be more higher graded like below OPAMPs and caps.

 It is estimated to become around $320 in normal (AD712JN + x3 BUF634Ps),
 caps are MUSE FW 10000uF/16V, MUSE KZ 47uF/25V, Elna Silmic2 47uF/25V.

 Clear version (x2 634s in L/R channel, P & U) will be around $360 w/ AD797AN, 
 caps are MUSE FW 10000uF/16V, UTSJ's 100uF/16V, MUSE KZ 47uF/25V, Elna Silmic2 47uF/25V, MUSE ES 47uF/16V.

 Soundstage version (x4 634s in L/R channel, 2x P & 2x U) will be around $430 w/ OPA627AP,
 caps are UTSJ 10000uF/16V, UTSJ's 220uF/16V, MUSE KZ 47uF/25V, MUSE KW 47uF/16V.

 This is just under planning, but I'll make effort to maintain this price._

 

Unfortunately, I couldn't list 1st batch.
 But this is good news for me.
 I'll look forward to second batch!


----------



## xlhchar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 I'll soon receive final prototype and some enclosure samples
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The parcel's ETA will be in next tuesday.
 And with some additional goods.

 John, I'll ship blackgate version and my modded HA-5002 buffer chips (gift for you).
 Also, your requests are approved... attached bypass caps are 0.47 BG NX Hi-Q/50V.

 P3+ and D10 DAC (WM8740 version)





 The P3+ will equip TLE2426ILP for rail-splitter.
 And, pots are ALPS's RK097 (They could be supplied them by this project
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 Caps are Nihicon's HZ (w/ normal connection, not a bi-polar connection).
 I heard they will provide some additional options (currently confidential).

 D10 DAC won't be in their products, and I'm going to establish company that provides amps I planned (mainly their OEM). 
 I'll receive CS4398 version DAC soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's sounds very nice!
 I use D10 only for DAC.
 And,CS4398 DAC without AMP is Dream for my PHPA life


----------



## xlhchar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gonta90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately, I couldn't list 1st batch.
 But this is good news for me.
 I'll look forward to second batch!



_

 

Me too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And I want to make it Maxxed version,like Xin's AMP If It's possible.


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm planning to add newer one after this fi.Q and the DAC will debut.
 -snip-_

 

How about a D10+, combining an improved DAC from the D10 and an amp similar to the P3+ (or better), in the same D10 size?

 I mean, if my wallet's going to truly take a hit, why not go down in a blaze of glory?


----------



## ryuzoh

Today, we had a meet.
 And I had opportunity to see P3+.

*[size=large]All I can say, that's worthy.[/size]*
 Improved in all things.









 From above.....mine, friend's, P3+.




 New enclosure.


----------



## jamato8

I normally go for about 10X the needed wattage for resistors, finding it just sounds better. Looks like you went for about 100X. :^) In a dac I made up for home use, the IV resistors are the nos good tants, not the ones Audio Note UK now has but the good ones from Japan, and I used 2 watt when all that was needed was about 1/8 watt. The sound improved. They are more stable and the thermal changes effect the sound differently. 

 Did you hear the P3+ from iBasso or your P3+?

 Looks like a different attenuator and jacks. So do you have a charge circuit with the rechargeable?


----------



## mrarroyo

I am really looking forward to hearing this amp. Expectations are very high.


----------



## ryuzoh

P3+ on the bottom isn't mine. (because my order must be less priority... I think.)

 In my modded P3, the resistors are TAKMAN's audio-graded REY resistors in 1/4W.
 Needless to say, my friend's one has RN-55 from Dale.
 The P3+ has Dale's CMF and RN-55.

 -------I haven't seen your edit.

 So, mine and friend's are self-modded from normal P3.
 My friend's one has Vishay's P9 50K.
 It brings very clearer sound.
 (In japan, modding is popular, because easy to obtain audio-graded parts.)
 Mine has powerizer's 7.4V lithium cells and rechargeable.
 It can realize with smart charger of XM5.
 Also, the lithium cells can make room for additional HZ 3300uF.
 The P3+ has HZ 2200uF 10V.


----------



## jamato8

Yes the Dales are surprising for a metal film resistor. They are well proven. I do like good carbons though. 

 You have done much work on this and I thank you for what I expect to be improvements in sound. I will "hear" this early next week.

 How do you like the Nichicon Muse?


----------



## ryuzoh

The MUSE.... can bring vivid and brighter sound with reasonable price. 

 -------Quoted from mail I sent before to John
 Muse has currently 5 lineups, also requiring very long lead time to order.

 KZ(in Black and Gold lettered); supreme class, very speedy and sharp sound, OFC lead
 FG(in Gold and Black lettered); fine-gold, mellow and mild sound, OFC lead
 KW(in Black and Gold lettered); improved from FW, having very vivid sound, steel lead
 FW(in Gold and Black lettered); downsized from FX, clear and worm sound, steel lead
 FX(in Green and White lettered); obsolete, very clear and cold sound, OFC lead
 ES(in bright Green and Black lettered); bi-polar type, fine solid bass, steel lead
 -----------------
 They have specific characters in each.
 It is interesting to change caps to make your favorite sounds.

 The P3+ are consulted from upper 2 modded P3s.
 (Additionally, my friend's one has 5 stacked 634Us)


----------



## jamato8

Auuuh, my memory. Too many things going around in my head. Sorry, yes what a nice outline on the sound. Well this is nice for everyone to see. :^)

 Did you hear any real change in sound after 2 stacked 634's? I found two pretty much did it. How much biasing for the 634's with 5 stacked? A bit of a battery drain or do you use a special power plant, nuclear or have you also implemented cold fusion? :^)


----------



## ryuzoh

That's provided from the sea of Dirac...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like Xin's 5-stacking, no bias resistors attached.
 But it can improve distortions.
 If resistors connected, the batteries will overflow electrolytic solution
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 You can see a trace of it.
 The liquid melts copper pattern on PCB, and please do not apply any biasing resistors with more than 2-stacking.
 IMO, the limit is 100 ohms with 2-stacking.


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MUSE.... can bring vivid and brighter sound with reasonable price. 

 -------Quoted from mail I sent before to John
 Muse has currently 5 lineups, also requiring very long lead time to order.

 KZ(in Black and Gold lettered); supreme class, very speedy and sharp sound, OFC lead
 FG(in Gold and Black lettered); fine-gold, mellow and mild sound, OFC lead
 KW(in Black and Gold lettered); improved from FW, having very vivid sound, steel lead
 FW(in Gold and Black lettered); downsized from FX, clear and worm sound, steel lead
 FX(in Green and White lettered); obsolete, very clear and cold sound, OFC lead
 ES(in bright Green and Black lettered); bi-polar type, fine solid bass, steel lead
 -----------------_

 

Ryuzoh, could you describe the sound of the Silmic 2s and UTSJ caps, for those of us who aren't so familiar with them

 Thx,

 Jon


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ryuzoh, could you describe the sound of the Silmic 2s and UTSJ caps, for those of us who aren't so familiar with them

 Thx,

 Jon_

 

Okay, all below are under IMO.

 UTSJ(in Silver and Black lettered) is Toshin's audio-grade cap.
 It's having very very wide soundstage and slightly vivid, peak in slightly high, steel lead.

 Silmic2(in Brown and White/Gold lettered or in Black and Gold lettered) is Elna's highest audio-grade cap.
 Gives very sensitive sounds, elegant, sparkle, OFC lead.

 Then, I'm going to modd my friend's SR-71A from now.
 I'll report when finished.


----------



## xlhchar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about a D10+, combining an improved DAC from the D10 and an amp similar to the P3+ (or better), in the same D10 size?

 I mean, if my wallet's going to truly take a hit, why not go down in a blaze of glory?





_

 

It's very nice plan.
 If it possible,I want to choice CS4398 DAC.and 8397 for opamp.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about a D10+, combining an improved DAC from the D10 and an amp similar to the P3+ (or better), in the same D10 size?_

 

Honestly, it's really difficult to accomplish in D10 size
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 There are several reasons.
 Difference of voltage btwn DAC section and AMP section requires more complexed implementation in power supply.
 Also if it can be solved, the enclosure must be more longer.
 Or, common voltage btwn DAC and AMP can save the size like the D10, but it can't provide best performance of famous OPAMPs.
 That's trading off.

 BTW, I modified my friend's SR-71A
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Schematic


----------



## xlhchar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Honestly, it's really difficult to accomplish in D10 size
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 There are several reasons.
 Difference of voltage btwn DAC section and AMP section requires more complexed implementation in power supply.
 Also if it can be solved, the enclosure must be more longer.
 Or, common voltage btwn DAC and AMP can save the size like the D10, but it can't provide best performance of famous OPAMPs.
 That's trading off.

 BTW, I modified my friend's SR-71A
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Schematic_

 

I hear that,it's difficult to use OPA627,AD8610 in lowvoltage.
 but,How about using lowvoltage opamp,like OPA211,AD8397?


----------



## jamato8

The 8397 has been used in low voltage for some time. The amp above is 9 volts + and - so there is a pretty good swing there. 

 Ok, so how is the sound? I realize the caps have to form but any first impressions? Yes, and I do like using the larger resistors.


----------



## xlhchar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 8397 has been used in low voltage for some time. The amp above is 9 volts + and - so there is a pretty good swing there. 

 Ok, so how is the sound? I realize the caps have to form but any first impressions? Yes, and I do like using the larger resistors._

 

Umm,AD8397 needs larger resistorsin in hi Performance?
 And,is it very difficult for D10's small body?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xlhchar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Umm,AD8397 needs larger resistorsin in hi Performance?
 And,is it very difficult for D10's small body?_

 

The amp that was modified is an RSA 71A. 

 The D10 does fine with the AD8397, though I think it does better with higher voltage.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xlhchar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hear that,it's difficult to use OPA627,AD8610 in lowvoltage.
 but,How about using lowvoltage opamp,like OPA211,AD8397?_

 

IMO, 8397 and 211s can work, but not under the best situation.
 Also, OPAMP+Buffer architecture is effective on +/-4.5V(+9V) or higher.
 Because buffers like BUF634s can work from +/-2.25V, but swing are very slow and dull.
 So, I recommend you to use specific OPAMPs for lower voltage as like AD8616, AD8656, OPA2350, OPA2704, OPA2743, LMH6643 and so on.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, so how is the sound? I realize the caps have to form but any first impressions? Yes, and I do like using the larger resistors._

 

Completely different.
 The soundstage got more horizontal, very sensitive and silky high.
 Distance for sounds are precise.
 Vocals are slightly worm and gets clearer.
 I think you'll be pleased of this sound.


----------



## yongwang73186

what about making different colors available, I would love to have something to match my favorite hat.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yongwang73186* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what about making different colors available, I would love to have something to match my favorite hat._

 

Currently, I don't think colour variations of them.
 The reason why is requiring more budget to make it......
 I want to make as less price as possible and wanting to use better parts in same budget.


----------



## jamato8

You can always paint it. Change the color every day that way you can suit your mood or hat or make it a mood amp that changes with the temp., if you want. :^)


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Honestly, it's really difficult to accomplish in D10 size
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 There are several reasons.
 Difference of voltage btwn DAC section and AMP section requires more complexed implementation in power supply.
 Also if it can be solved, the enclosure must be more longer.
 Or, common voltage btwn DAC and AMP can save the size like the D10, but it can't provide best performance of famous OPAMPs.
 That's trading off._

 

That's too bad...well, perhaps there will be some kind of break through in the future...
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 BTW, I modified my friend's SR-71A
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Schematic_

 

That's a monster! Bet it sounds great.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xlhchar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's very nice plan.
 If it possible,I want to choice CS4398 DAC.and 8397 for opamp._

 

Xlhchar, just curious, what is it about the CS4398 DAC that you like better than the WM8740...or any other DAC for that matter.


----------



## xlhchar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The amp that was modified is an RSA 71A. 

 The D10 does fine with the AD8397, though I think it does better with higher voltage._

 

Sorry,I confused D10 with SR-71A.
 And,I think that I must buy AD8397 AD8616, AD8656, OPA2350, OPA2704, OPA2743, LMH6643 for my D10 strongly.


----------



## xlhchar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's too bad...well, perhaps there will be some kind of break through in the future...


 That's a monster! Bet it sounds great.




 Xlhchar, just curious, what is it about the CS4398 DAC that you like better than the WM8740...or any other DAC for that matter._

 

Simply,I hear that D1 DAC CS4398 is better than D10 DAC WM8740.
 Of course,D10 DAC is nice,
 but I want to listen CS4398 DAC,D1 is discontinued


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xlhchar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simply,I hear that D1 DAC CS4398 is better than D10 DAC WM8740.
 Of course,D10 DAC is nice,
 but I want to listen CS4398 DAC,D1 is discontinued
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

I actually think those DAC chips are fairly equivalent. My Super Pro DAC707 and Headroom Micro DAC have the CS4398, and my D10 and Pico have the WM8740 - and the differences are minor when fed optical (except the Pico which has a USB-only input that sounds as good as optical in the others). 

 The more important issue is that if you are going to feed it *via USB the D10 is noticeably better than the D1 DAC via USB input*. There is a big jump in sound quality changing from USB to Optical with the D1, but with the D10 the USB is almost as good (with 16/44 files). With 24/96 optical fed into the D10 it pulls ahead again, while the D1 optical can only support 24/48.


----------



## xlhchar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I actually think those DAC chips are fairly equivalent. My Super Pro DAC707 and Headroom Micro DAC have the CS4398, and my D10 and Pico have the WM8740 - and the differences are minor when fed optical (except the Pico which has a USB-only input that sounds as good as optical in the others). 

 The more important issue is that if you are going to feed it *via USB the D10 is noticeably better than the D1 DAC via USB input*. There is a big jump in sound quality changing from USB to Optical with the D1, but with the D10 the USB is almost as good (with 16/44 files). With 24/96 optical fed into the D10 it pulls ahead again, while the D1 optical can only support 24/48._

 

I don't Know WM8740 has such hi potential via USB.
 I’m shameful...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 However,I use only optical,because iHP don't have USB out.
 But,I'm happy to hear that differences between WM8740 and CS4398 is minor.
 Thanks a lot all member,advice to me


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xlhchar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But,I'm happy to hear that differences between WM8740 and CS4398 is minor.
 Thanks a lot all member,advice to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Then, please wait for this....





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*via USB the D10 is noticeably better than the D1 DAC via USB input*._

 

I wish I would have MBP.....
 Still I'm using it with 16/48 from my MacBook.


----------



## GreenLeo

Ryuzoh,

 How about a D10+ in the size of D1 then?


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreenLeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ryuzoh,
 How about a D10+ in the size of D1 then?_

 

I think it's not impossible.
 Good idea


----------



## xlhchar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then, please wait for this....






 I wish I would have MBP.....
 Still I'm using it with 16/48 from my MacBook._

 

Oh!it's small,and how wonderful design!I like frontpanel input layout.
 I cannot see USB input, so optical and coaxial only?


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's not impossible.
 Good idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If so, I look forward to your news
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreenLeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If so, I look forward to your news
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

x2, 3, 4 and 5


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xlhchar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh!it's small,and how wonderful design!I like frontpanel input layout.
 I cannot see USB input, so optical and coaxial only?_

 

Yes, and they said me they can design USB-only model also.
 But currently I'm not going to release it.


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, and they said me they can design USB-only model also.
 But currently I'm not going to release it._

 

Please make the USB input takes the 24/96 files as well. The current D10 can take only 16/44.1 files so I can't play my 24/96 files 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nowadays we can buy 24/96 or 24/192 song by song, hence the cost of having 24/96 sources are no longer that expensive and I think a 24/96 DAC for the D10+ would be a leading edge.


----------



## Ricey20

any updates on the OEM Project amp? Might wanna get in on the next batch or something.


----------



## ryuzoh

Very sorry for my late reply.
 I'm just launching our company and pressed with my job, sorry.

 The DAC will be equipped parallel DAC, however that gives very difficult developments.
 Coaxial input will move to rear side, not to interfere rotating angled fiber cable.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreenLeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please make the USB input takes the 24/96 files as well. The current D10 can take only 16/44.1 files so I can't play my 24/96 files_

 

It's not that simple as you thought.


----------



## GreenLeo

No doubt, but that's what I need and should make the product competitive.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Even when it's possible to do 24/96 through USB, the price would jump up dramatically. Considering it's just a portable USB DAC, 16/44.1 is just fine, as long as it's well-implemented.


----------



## blawhh

So is there a second batch of the amp?


----------



## GreenLeo

Should be.


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blawhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So is there a second batch of the amp?_

 

Yeah, a few pages back, there is mention of the second batch - 2 versions, actually. The Soundstage version and the Clarity version. Roughly scheduled for the 3rd Q of this year, which started a few days back.


----------



## Ricey20

any word on the 2nd batch then? I'd like to get in on it


----------



## GreenLeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, a few pages back, there is mention of the second batch - 2 versions, actually. The Soundstage version and the Clarity version. Roughly scheduled for the 3rd Q of this year, which started a few days back._

 

And you can make your caps the BGs.


----------



## muuther13

WoW


----------



## oxophone

I would like to sign up for the 2nd batch. What is the time schedule ? When is it going in production?


----------



## Ricey20

yep, wish someone would update with some info


----------



## ryuzoh

Hi, all...

 I approved circuits for mass production (300).
 Also, already received samples of front/rear panel.

 Please wait for some days until it uploaded....


----------



## Ricey20

thanks, add me in for the next batch!


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, all...

 I approved circuits for mass production (300).
 Also, already received samples of front/rear panel.

 Please wait for some days until it uploaded...._

 

Will these be stable with OPA637's??

 Still can't use them in my P3+....


----------



## jamato8

Yes you can use the 637 in the OEM. ..


----------



## SpudHarris

Thanks John.


----------



## DonJuan

Jamato, what opamps do you recommend for this amp?


----------



## jamato8

There are so many variables that it is hard to say. It is a killer amp. It will amaze many people with the size and ability to sound excellent. I did like the OPA211 very much. The 637 and multiple buf634's is also supposed to be good. This amp is maxed.


----------



## Ricey20

is it your #1 portable amp Jamato? I know you haven't updated your list yet since getting the P3+ and OEM


----------



## raymondu999

Any updates on this?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is it your #1 portable amp Jamato? I know you haven't updated your list yet since getting the P3+ and OEM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

What may need to happen is to start breaking this down even to size. I mean the T3 is excellent sounding as is the Shadow. Now the OEM is like a home amp in sound but is also bigger. I would say it compares to the Lisa III and depending on configuration, has a bit more air and space, which is reaching some pretty good heights. Now the power supply is more involved as is the power output of the OEM when compared to the Shadow and T3. So how do you fairly compare the OEM to an amp the size of a matchbook? Is the OEM one of my favorites? Yes, there is little compromise on sound. As always, I do need to do more comparisons and the first model of the OEM has been sent back now so I am not currently in possession of one.


----------



## Ricey20

Hey jamato,

 Very good points. Really sounds like a winner from what you've said about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now if only they would finish it soon


----------



## charlie0904

a silent killer?


----------



## jamato8

I am listening to the OEM again with different buffers and opamps. Now I have the JH13's to use, which gives me a good tool to work with. I have two versions here so this should be challenging.


----------



## Gbjerke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am listening to the OEM again with different buffers and opamps. Now I have the JH13's to use, which gives me a good tool to work with. I have two versions here so this should be challenging._

 

Sorry i havent read up on this forum. Saying that its in the same league as the LISA what price is it? Should I regret buying the P3+, instead of waiting for the OEM?


----------



## SpudHarris

Maxxed out version will be about $430, but there will be entry levels below. If you can hang on a little while longer all details will be published i.e. prices & how to order.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gbjerke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry i havent read up on this forum. Saying that its in the same league as the LISA what price is it? Should I regret buying the P3+, instead of waiting for the OEM?_

 

No, the P3+ is excellent and a great little amp. The OEM is about twice as big but both amps offer so many variables I don't know who will ever figure out the final "best" sound. That will be up to the individual.


----------



## Cahayahati3105

anyone has the schematic diagram for step up circuit from 3.6 VDC to be +9VDC /- 9VDC??


----------



## madwolf

Sound like a Small in size but maxed out amplifier, Wounder how it sound with LT1028 or AD797 since it can take the voltages. The D10 is really limited in the number of choices of OP-AMP due to the low voltage used.


----------



## jamato8

I was listening with the 637 and 3 634 buffers per channel and it rocks.


----------



## battosai

Instead of doing a big "portable" amp a la LISA III, why not making a small home AMP instead, with more power, but still the option to customize the sound by rolling OP-AMP ??
 I would love an "Ibasso" sitting permanently on my desk...


----------



## foreverfi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oxophone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would like to sign up for the 2nd batch. What is the time schedule ? When is it going in production?_

 

i will join in.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *battosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Instead of doing a big "portable" amp a la LISA III, why not making a small home AMP instead, with more power, but still the option to customize the sound by rolling OP-AMP ??
 I would love an "Ibasso" sitting permanently on my desk..._

 

You can use 4 buffers per channel and more voltage swing than you would ever need. This amp will perform as a portable and home amp and is about a third smaller than the Lisa III.


----------



## ryuzoh

Hi,
 And so sorry for leaving here while developing...





 I approved all the circuit in this amp and requested them to proceed process into production last week.




 With S/N (this is proto).




 But proto enclosure isn't archived yet.

 Estimate debut date of 1st batch will be delayed due to supply of specialized battery.
 Will seem to be late november
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 All I can say to you now is just "Sorry" but I can't compromise enything in there.

 Then I introduce actual price in 2nd batch.
 2nd batch will be sold from our own site (not from iBasso).
 All prices are excluding cost for shipping.

*Basic; $349*
 OPA2134PA, MUSE-FG 3300uF/16V, MUSE-KZ 47uF/25V, Elna Silmic2 47uF/25V
 BUF634Ps for L/R/GND (1 per channel, total 3pcs.)
 This is least configuration and for DIYer.

*Clearer; $399*
 LT1028ACN, MUSE-FW 10000uF/16V, MUSE-KZ 47uF/25V, MUSE-ES 47uF/16V, Elna Silmic2 47uF/25V, Toshin UTSJ 220uF/16V.
 BUF634P and 634Us for L/R (2 per channel, total 4pcs. you can upgrade them to 8pcs.(4 per channel) with additional $50.)
 Notice; some OPAMPs(as OPA637s) can't be loaded.

*Maxxed; $449*
 OPA637AP, Toshin UTSJ 10000uF/16V, MUSE-KZ 47uF/25V, MUSE-ES 47uF/16V, SANYO OS-CON 100uF/16V.
 BUF634P and 634Us for L/R (4 per channel, total 8pcs.)

*Limited FX edition; $409*
 LT1028ACN, MUSE-FX 6800uF/16V, MUSE-KZ 47uF/25V, MUSE-ES 47uF/16V, Elna Silmic2 47uF/25V, Toshin UTSJ 220uF/16V.
 BUF634P and 634Us for L/R (2 per channel, total 4pcs. you can upgrade them to 8pcs.(4 per channel) with additional $50.)
 Notice; some OPAMPs(as OPA637s) can't be loaded.






 All model but Basic doesn't have buffer for GND socket.
 Because 4ch architecture is rollable and enjoyable, but also produces DC in output voltage.
 And if you want to use with BGs, advise me when you purchase this amp and send your own BGs to me, we can solder instead of you.

 BTW, I can introduce "one more thing".




 This is standalone DAC which based on D10, but evolved.
 Having 2 WM8740s and gives higher definition and SNR, less distortion than D10's.
 Currently this is prototyping, but I'm going to add our lineups.





 Also I'm looking forward to use actual production model of this tiny monster


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Whoa nice, can i get in on this???


----------



## charlie0904

wow... awesome. at least you are making progress.

 but well we have to wait til nov?


----------



## qusp

it will be mine....


----------



## madwolf

Only Coaxial and optical ? Where is the USB ?


----------



## qusp

USB; meh... doesnt bother me. unless a high rez USB option is used; it is bound to be inferior to coax and optical IMO


----------



## hvu

Looks sweet I hope the find version has a usb added to it and supports 24/96


----------



## theory_87

Any idea on the price of the dac? Does the sound of that small amp come close to supermicro IV, p51 or minibox E+?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hvu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[IG]http://www31.atwiki.jp/p3c-project?cmd=upload&act=open&pageid=16&file=DACble. jpg[/IMG]

 Looks sweet I hope the find version has a usb added to it and supports 24/96
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

they may well add it, although I dont see where, but hirez is very unlikely; the money for the high rez USB receiver license is pretty huge and unless they have developed one themselves, you're out of luck. I was just disappointed to see the balanced signal combined down into SE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder with a bit of modding we could convince them to produce a differential version of the OEM amp and matching implementation in the dac only dual 8740?? could be done with 2 x minijacks to save space


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

what is this thing? a new slim amp?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

its the T3 I think


----------



## hvu

So would it just be a stand alone dac or dac/amp like the d10?


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow... awesome. at least you are making progress.

 but well we have to wait til nov? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, so sorry for it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The 12-series battery that you can see requires too long leadtime to assemble and needs to give protection for safety.
 This is unexpected issue....

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only Coaxial and optical ? Where is the USB ?_

 

Here is no USB, Coaxial and optical only.
 If USB chips loaded, requires more implementation and bigger enclosure.
 Demension of the DAC is W: 56mm H:19mm L:66mm.
 Concept for this DAC is for iHP and portable CDP users basically.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hvu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks sweet I hope the find version has a usb added to it and supports 24/96
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm now enjoying 24/96 sound from my MacPro via optical.
 Really it rocks.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any idea on the price of the dac? Does the sound of that small amp come close to supermicro IV, p51 or minibox E+?_

 

Currently I'm planning the price as less than D10's.
 Because this is DAC only model, but has 2 DAC chips.
 Also target is so niche, so difficult to sell much.
 The T3 has very magnifying sound. So worthy and attractive cost/performance ratio.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder with a bit of modding we could convince them to produce a differential version of the OEM amp and matching implementation in the dac only dual 8740?? could be done with 2 x minijacks to save space_

 

So, you're saying me to add this DAC onto this amp?
 Possible project! Well...with using no batteries
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It might be just for desktop use.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hvu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So would it just be a stand alone dac or dac/amp like the d10?_

 

Completely different. This is on another dimension.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, so sorry for it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The 12-series battery that you can see requires too long leadtime to assemble and needs to give protection for safety.
 This is unexpected issue...._

 

I expected you would have such a problem, after my recent issues with shipping lion batteries by air, probably they will want you to ship with no charge in the batteries as well.



  Quote:


 So, you're saying me to add this DAC onto this amp?
 Possible project! Well...with using no batteries
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It might be just for desktop use.
 . 
 

no, battery operation is a must. I already have a buffalo32 for hone use (after I case it up and finish testing) so I have no need for another home dac, what I want is balanced output on the move (transportable) so would need a modified output (slightly) of the dac and modified OEM. I do not mind separates, I am used to carrying such a rig.


----------



## Bojamijams

This is DAC only right?


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I expected you would have such a problem, after my recent issues with shipping lion batteries by air, probably they will want you to ship with no charge in the batteries as well._

 

Of course shipping is one of it, but it was expected.
 The bothering was problem with SANYO's battery supplier in China.
 I requested them to supply batteries for 1st batch first, and give the rest later.
 However they rejected.
 "added"Also the battery pack needs to test again to confirm safety, and adjusting required one by one. 

  Quote:


 what I want is balanced output on the move (transportable) so would need a modified output (slightly) of the dac and modified OEM. I do not mind separates, I am used to carrying such a rig. 
 

I got it, well... that requires additional circuit and what you exactly said.
 Also if differential output demanded, I'll use current output type (as like PCM1798) and aim at more higher performance.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is DAC only right?_

 

Affirmative


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Completely different. This is on another dimension._

 

The D10's DAC is very good. If this betters it, I would be very interested.


----------



## raymondu999

forgive my ignorance here. The D10 I believe has a WM8740. What benefits of this 2 DACs in parallel design offer me?


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raymondu999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_forgive my ignorance here. The D10 I believe has a WM8740. What benefits of this 2 DACs in parallel design offer me?_

 

What I can think of is more details, resolution and soundstage. However it might be compromise at the opamp output stage. I do hope there will be rca output at the back.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I can think of is more details, resolution and soundstage. However it might be compromise at the opamp output stage. I do hope there will be rca output at the back._

 

2 dacs in parallel like this means that more detail is produced and more accuracy. both dacs will do their job and then the 8616 will combine them down to a 2 channel mix with much of the detail of 2. this is how many dacs work these days. the B32 contains 8 dacs running in parallel, but can have balanced output. what will be lost is the noise rejection and voltage swing provided by balanced output, but most detail will still be there in the signal, maybe not as quiet, so not quite as resolving.

 I doubt very much that there is RCA on the back; you have seen the size specs posted, its tiny, if they left out USB input, they left out RCA output. you heard him, its designed almost exclusively for the iriver user for use on the go. I would love it if they did have RCA, because I'll be using it with my Lisa III and would prefer to use my low profile RCA cables than my mini to RCA. minijacks are a little prone to damage if you ask me, but they are a bit of a necessary evil as they help keep size down.


----------



## jamato8

There is an RCA for a coax in. The parallel dacs, as stated, will lower distortion, reduce the output impedance of the dac section, increase micro and macro dynamics, soundstage will increase to a small amount and with the rest of the components being up to par, you will just have a higher resolving system on a musical level and in a portable!


----------



## artears

I just saw this and I really liked the dac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was looking for something like this for my ihp140 and as a result, I do not need usb. When are we going to be able to order it? I might also be interested in the maxxed amp or the limited edition one (I do not know their differences though). Is there a list to sign up? I am really excited, I almost ordered a D10, then I saw hifiman and now this... It has been some time since I was around, sorry for my wallet again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder how his compares to hifiman, I mean iriver -> this dac -> maxxed out amp vs hifiman, but this is another story.


----------



## qusp

I do not think the hifiman could compete with such a combo IMO. the post already mentions when it will be available ie November

 well at least thats what i'm banking on anyway. i've never heard of an all in one anything that could compete with quality separates


----------



## Cahayahati3105

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will these be stable with OPA637's??

 Still can't use them in my P3+...._

 

actually you can use OPA637 on your P3+ by increasing gain to be higher than 5...OPA637 will be stable at gain over than 5. You can replace the feedback resistor to 10K0hm instead of 2.2K. I already prove this on my P3 and it works well.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cahayahati3105* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_actually you can use OPA637 on your P3+ by increasing gain to be higher than 5...OPA637 will be stable at gain over than 5. You can replace the feedback resistor to 10K0hm instead of 2.2K. I already prove this on my *P3* and it works well._

 

I can use them in my P3 already, it's the P3+ that they won't work in. ibasso tried to make me a stable P3+ over a 2 week period and couldn't. In their words it meant replacing the resistor set up to that of a standard P3 which kind of defeats the object. I'm cool with that now anyhow as I've found plenty of other OpAmps to rival the 637's anyhow, I still keep them in my P3 but the P3+ is a totally better amp in many ways.


----------



## milford302009

does anyone know the dimensions for the amp(s)?


----------



## qusp

you might ask John (jamato) he has one. i'm pretty keen, but I would really like to hear one for myself before buying one as I already have a Lisa III and i've given up collecting amps just for the sake of it. the dac however is a dead certain purchase for me; as soon as its released it will be mine.


----------



## hvu

I was wondering how much of a difference would it be if the D10 used a WM8741 vs WM8740?


----------



## qusp

ZERO difference; these 2 dacs sound pretty much the same, but its the fact there is two in parallel and a couple of other changes that make this a decent upgrade.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *artears* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a list to sign up?_

 

No, you need not to sign up until our site launched.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ibasso tried to make me a stable P3+ over a 2 week period and couldn't._

 

I can solve it.
 The reason why is caps on R3/R4 position which makes the amp as integrator and make output voltage huge DC.
 I advised iBasso to get rid of them when OPA637s would be loaded.
 Also, Hi-gain in P3+ is 3.5x, and there is no compensation caps and snubbers(which stops oscillation), it is also factor of instability.
 When you use 637s onto your P3+, get rid of the caps and add compensation caps here below.




 I think 220pF and more is the better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, AD's newest ADA4627-1 defeats OPA627 and LT1028 in my ranking....strongly I recommend it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milford302009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone know the dimensions for the amp(s)?_

 

L: 140mm (5.5 in.)
 W: 72mm (2.8 in.)
 H: 29mm (1.1 in.)

 Thanks


----------



## Midnighttown

hello im interested on this OEM amp i now got an JH13pro and an HD800 what kind of this amp would you recommend for me? and what is the expected date of manufactoring this?


----------



## milford302009

wow that's quiet a bit bigger then the D10s... hopefully the reviews will rank this quiet a bit better then the D10


----------



## iriverdude

Shame not a headphone amp either


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milford302009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow that's quiet a bit bigger then the D10s... hopefully the reviews will rank this quiet a bit better then the D10_

 


 errmm its a totally different product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just the power cells and opamps in this amp would take up most of the space of a D10, the 2 should not be compared.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shame not a headphone amp either _

 

huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this dac was developed in response to people wanting a dac only D10 and you are complaining it doesnt have an amp.....

 @ Midnighttown perhaps you should read the post for release dates; it is stated plain as day in the accompanying text


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milford302009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow that's quiet a bit bigger then the D10s... hopefully the reviews will rank this quiet a bit better then the D10_

 

If referring to the fi.Q (OEM amp), it is like a very good home amp but just happens to be portable. All the power you would ever normally need, fantastic frequency range and a voltage swing to run dynamics from here to the moon. :^) This amp is transparent and just plain musical.


----------



## ryuzoh

Needless to say, the DAC is even smaller than D10.......

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_errmm its a totally different product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just the power cells and opamps in this amp would take up most of the space of a D10, the 2 should not be compared._

 

Yes, he mentioned the word as "amp".....
 That's why I just answered fi.Q"s dimensions for him
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this dac was developed in response to people wanting a dac only D10 and you are complaining it doesnt have an amp....._

 

Absolutely, and the DAC is developed for iHP users who is wanting to use their favorite amps with


----------



## milford302009

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If referring to the fi.Q (OEM amp), it is like a very good home amp but just happens to be portable. All the power you would ever normally need, fantastic frequency range and a voltage swing to run dynamics from here to the moon. :^) This amp is transparent and just plain musical._

 

Hi, does it sound like any desktop amp you've heard before? so it would be sufficient to drive say... HD800/650s?


----------



## chesterqw

just checking, the T3 is a new amp coming soon?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milford302009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, does it sound like any desktop amp you've heard before? so it would be sufficient to drive say... HD800/650s?_

 

I don't have the 800's but I do have the HD650's and it drives them with ease. The bass is a little better than my very modified Woo 6.


----------



## rhw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have the 800's but I do have the HD650's and it drives them with ease. The bass is a little better than my very modified Woo 6._

 

WOW - better than a Woo 6 .....
 Which version do you refer to? The BG?


----------



## qusp

yeah thats some statement alright!! i've spent some time with my HD600; covenant's woo 6SE maxxed with sophia and the SQ is superb.


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW - better than a Woo 6 .....
 Which version do you refer to? The BG?_

 

Jamato only say the bass is a little better. But not on every aspect. Kill me. I'll never believe a portable to out gun a full size.

 having said, Fi.Q may just be the best in portable/transportable.


----------



## jamato8

All I can say is hearing is up to each and every individual but the fi.Q will surprise a number of people looking for that division of portable vs. home amp. I have never ever assumed a "portable" because it is a portable could not hold up to a "home" amp, I have just been waiting for one to show up.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW - better than a Woo 6 .....
 Which version do you refer to? The BG?_

 

I didn't say it was better than the Woo 6 I have with the PDPS and all Black Gates but the bass is equal to and in some areas more "tuneful". 

 I am listening to the BG version with the Ultrasone Ed. 9.


----------



## gsawdy

Jam, 
 Do you know if this amp has caps on the input? Just wondering if one could run the iMod directly in w/o the special cable or doc.

 I'd guess not as straight through seems to be the "thing" these days but just maybe....

 TIA, George


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gsawdy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jam, 
 Do you know if this amp has caps on the input? Just wondering if one could run the iMod directly in w/o the special cable or doc._

 

In early development on this amp, pattern for coupling caps for iMod was considered.
 However implementation on this amp is really tight, and also the users are having LOD with caps of course.
 Then I decided and needed to get rid of them.
 The caps require more than 10uF in input coupling.


----------



## qusp

why so high?? 10uf seems awfully high, how many K pot are you using in this amp?? because with 50k pot 2.2uf is enough to avoid intermodulation/bass roll-off for IMOD/DIYMOD. I think it was a wise decision to leave the caps out; many people such as myself would probably not be happy with the quality of caps used anyway. I prefer high end film caps and without adding a couple hundred to the cost of the amp (actually $400 in my case) you will not have better solution and 2 lots of caps is not good.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why so high??_

 

Yes, too high. and we are using 10k pot.
 Because we need to consider for reducing DC offset when bipolar type OPAMP would be applied.
 Also for improving THD and SNR.
 I directly ordered ALPS to use 10k pots and paid more than 1100 bucks for this modification


----------



## qusp

hmmm well that rules out any VCAP or similar docks being used with this amp. 10UF film caps are generally HUGE. ALO VCAP docks are well under spec as are all 3 of mine. obviously I can still use my D10 (or dac only D10) with it, but that is very dissappointing. I must think hard about this. this limits me to just using iriver rig or taking a SQ hit and either using a regular blackgate LOD; or blackgate or similar caps bypassed with Duelund, mundorf or VCAP teflon, basically installing some polypropylene caps (parallel) in one of my docks simply so I can use with this amp. I do not wish to degrade the sound of one of my existing docks by doing this as it will make performance worse with my other amps. my duelund VSF copper foil dock is only 2.7uf, which is easily over spec for all of my other amps (other than D10) and any amp only solution I would normally consider. I suppose I could install some blackgates in parallel on a 2PDT switch, leaving ground untouched and switching the blackgates in or out of the signal

 hmmmm


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I must think hard about this._

 

OK, then I'll prepare 50k spare pots for iMod users....
 But actually, it is not recommendable for using bipolar-type indeed


----------



## qusp

cool; dont go to to much trouble on my account; but I would guess i'm not alone. it will work fine with blackgate LODs as they are always 22uf or above; but film caps docks are rarely above 4.7 or 6.8uf, with mine sitting at 2.7uf (duelund copper foil) 5.38uf (4.7uf VCAP OIMP bypassed with .68uf mundorf SIO) and 3.77uf (3.3uf VCAP OIMP bypassed with .47uf VCAP teflon) << ridiculous I have 3 docks like this, but what can I say?? I am qusp and I am a DIY audio addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 it may not be so important for my own uses in the end, as I expect the new dac with iriver to be my main source/transport, but I do still use the duelund dock a fair bit, as there is just something wonderfully natural sounding about it (organic even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so if performance is really inferior with the 50k pot, I will find a way around it, or just use Lisa III with those docks and maybe modify one of them for use with the OEM

 who knows I may get rid of them all bar one anyway (or reuse the caps in other projects) as they arent all seeing use these days. will see how I feel after I buy the new dac; which I will purchase first anyway.


----------



## milford302009

hi everyone,
 maybe it's worth a mention that, we can set the flashing LED (running out of battery indicator) to start at a higher voltage(say 5% ~1 hour before it actually runs out of battery) it's really annoying when the D10 flashes for a few min then goes out, i've had experience of getting on the bus and after 10 min it runs out of battery, then i can't use the amp on the trip back from uni...


----------



## wagen

[size=small]iBasso Fi.Quest Where would sell? iBasso site, or your web site?[/size]


----------



## qusp

read the thread^^^ your question is answered more than once


----------



## gilency

Agree with you Qusp, but it would be easier to have updates in the first page if possible.


----------



## chesterqw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agree with you Qusp, but it would be easier to have updates in the first page if possible._

 

hell easier.
 20 pages!


----------



## ryuzoh

Preproduction model has arrived, and testing now.














 This is completely same as FX-limited edition.





 All signal resistors are in *Dale's 1/4W and 1/2W*.





*Huge*, *MUSE inside* monster adapter.
 We can apply 230VAC input also.

 I had autographs on bottom side of this (in the Tokyo headphone festival 2009 fall).....




 by CEO and COO of Ultrasone.

 BTW, this is the DAC John is testing now.








 Hidden is our company logo.
 Mb-1 is using AD8616 for LPF section.
 MB-2 is using OPA2211.
 Coaxial input is removed for preventing interference with angled toslink connecter.





 And... I'm now launching project for desktop model (not portable) of fi.Q as *"fix.Q"*


----------



## charlie0904

very nice. looks awesome.


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Preproduction model has arrived, and testing now.














 This is completely same as FX-limited edition.





 All signal resistors are in *Dale's 1/4W and 1/2W*.





*Huge*, *MUSE inside* monster adapter.
 We can apply 230VAC input also.

 I had autographs on bottom side of this (in the Tokyo headphone festival 2009 fall).....




 by CEO and COO of Ultrasone.

 BTW, this is the DAC John is testing now.








 Hidden is our company logo.
 Mb-1 is using AD8616 for LPF section.
 MB-2 is using OPA2211.
 Coaxial input is removed for preventing interference with angled toslink connecter.





 And... I'm now launching project for desktop model (not portable) of fi.Q as *"fix.Q"*



_

 

ryuzoh, just replied your email. Can't wait. If only the dac can ship at the same time


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Looks interesting - can you tell us more about the internal setup of the fix.quest DAC/amp other than it uses manual switching, gives 1/8 + 1/4" output jacks, RCA in but not 1/8" in, and uses 24v like a desktop amp?

 Like, does that mean it's a desktop amp and not portable? Is it a dual DAC? Does it use S/PDIF or I2S from USB receiver to DAC? Should we expect it to improve with a 24v sigma 11 PSU? What kind of opamps/buffers? Output levels? Etc?


----------



## krmathis

Looks really nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quite interested in the fix.Q. The desktop model with an integrated DAC, which unlike the fi.Q support USB...

 Depending on the answer to the questions asked by 'HeadphoneAddict' this may indeed be my ideal office-DAC/Amp.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks interesting - can you tell us more about the internal setup of the fix.quest DAC/amp other than it uses manual switching, gives 1/8 + 1/4" output jacks, RCA in but not 1/8" in, and uses 24v like a desktop amp?_

 

Yes and above you mentioned is correct, analog section is same as fi.Q but just 3ch architecture.
 Also, fi.Q can give 1.3W output (12 ohms loading) with 24V powered.









  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like, does that mean it's a desktop amp and not portable? Is it a dual DAC? Does it use S/PDIF or I2S from USB receiver to DAC? Should we expect it to improve with a 24v sigma 11 PSU? What kind of opamps/buffers? Output levels? Etc?_

 

Going to apply PCM2906B for USB input, it's same chip as D10.
 I'm proposing iBasso to apply DAC chip as dual PCM1792As.
 But also the chip requires implementation areas for I/V converting.
 OPAMPs and buffers will be same setting as fi.Q's lineup.
 PSU of fi.Q can give very clean supply and very low level humms.... really excellent.

 But all I can say now, this is just *beginning* of project


----------



## jamato8

The dacs that will be used should offer some outstanding sound. I am listening to a MB-1 and the separation, bass, and depth would be great for a home unit but for a portable it is truly reference.


----------



## igotyofire

im confused, & also new here, i read through the 1st few pages, then skipped to the last few pages....so im guessing this is no longer an amp and now a dac ? & because of that no longer sub 200.00 amp was ever created.....or is this a new project


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *igotyofire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im confused, & also new here, i read through the 1st few pages, then skipped to the last few pages....so im guessing this is no longer an amp and now a dac ? & because of that no longer sub 200.00 amp was ever created.....or is this a new project_

 

The original OEM project is an amp, and the first batch is going to ship shortly. The next batches will have slightly different configurations. Not sure when they will ship.

 The DAC is a separate project.


----------



## bt-fi

Updated 2nd batch info,Spec,and Pre-bid price.

 See #1
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4516639-post1.html


----------



## bt-fi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The dacs that will be used should offer some outstanding sound. I am listening to a MB-1 and the separation, bass, and depth would be great for a home unit but for a portable it is truly reference._

 

Thank you for a wonderful review and the evaluation.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Hi bt-fi,

 It's a wonderful project!
 Thank you for the update about thread top page.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...3/#post4516639

 I think the more attention when there is a picture. 
 It wishes the examination. 

 Thanks,


----------



## theory_87

BG Maxxed version only consist of
 4 BG N 33uF/16V
 2 BG STD 47uF/16V
 2 BG FK 47uF/16V?

 Is there a mistake somewhere in the values?


----------



## wagen

Can I buy Fi-Q in the iBasso website?


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BG Maxxed version only consist of
 4 BG N 33uF/16V
 2 BG STD 47uF/16V
 2 BG FK 47uF/16V?_

 

No, the BG also requires Toshin UTSJ (silver huge caps below and used in D4 as coupling).





 The caps are obtainable in Japan only.
 We can supply and you need not buy them by yourself.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wagen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can I buy Fi-Q in the iBasso website?_

 

Absolutely not.


----------



## SpudHarris

Ryuzoh, I'm awaiting notification now of shipping/payment etc.... but can you clarify one more time for me what the 'Basic' set up is that I am buying. I will max it out later but just need to understand exactly what I'm gonna get. I did e-mail you earlier.

 Many thanks Ryuzoh.


----------



## theory_87

ryuzoh, do update us on the price to upgrade the caps to BG Maxxed for the 1st batch. Why not use BG in place of Toshin UTSJ too? Will there be a instruction manual for the fi.Quest amp? there seems to be L, R and Gnd socket with one buffer socket for each channel right?


----------



## jamato8

BG doesn't make a larger uf cap that would fit for the largest value caps in the fi.Q. Also the BG's in that version are in the best spots to influence the sound in a positive way since they are close to the chips. 

 The amp has separate L, R and separate buffers as well as the ground. You can stack buffers as well. The possibilities with the amp regarding configurations is huge. The number of really great op amps to try while utilizing a voltage swing and current supply to power any headphone is going to be a joy for users.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ryuzoh, I'm awaiting notification now of shipping/payment etc.... but can you clarify one more time for me what the 'Basic' set up is that I am buying. I will max it out later but just need to understand exactly what I'm gonna get. I did e-mail you earlier._

 

Okay, see below and you can understand what you have to buy...

*Prices and each config.*

 But for 1st batch users, you have to pay iBasso via paypal and special pages in there. (authentication required to buy)
 I'm also awaiting its completion of pages.
 Why is 1st batch aren't dealt as our product.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do update us on the price to upgrade the caps to BG Maxxed for the 1st batch._

 

I can't.
 Because...that's a very sensitive issue
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 As you know, BGs are very precious caps and I can't assure to secure enough numbers of them.
 Purchasing on your own is the best way to avoid any troubles with.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why not use BG in place of Toshin UTSJ too?_

 

If BGs would applied on there.....the amp will provide excess of bass and dull sound.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will there be a instruction manual for the fi.Quest amp? there seems to be L, R and Gnd socket with one buffer socket for each channel right?_

 

Sure for instructions.
 And, know-how will be more sophisticated the more you use.





 There has 3 buffer sockets (you can apply unity-gain stable OPAMPs also) in the pic.
 Upper buffer socket is GNDch socket but it will be effected with 4ch architecture only.
 And you can manually change 3ch and 4ch architecture by the switch (like gain setting of P3) on the right of GNDch buffer socket.
 (I don't like 4ch architecture actually.... it gives DC)
 Mid and lower are L/R buffer sockets and sticked with stacked BUF634Ps.


----------



## SpudHarris

Ryuzoh, could you check your e-mail and get back to me. I thought we were paying you?


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ryuzoh, could you check your e-mail and get back to me. I thought we were paying you?_

 

Sure, mail you back asap.

 And I answer "No" for 1st batch.
 From 2nd batch, the amp will join into our product.


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't.
 Because...that's a very sensitive issue
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 As you know, BGs are very precious caps and I can't assure to secure enough numbers of them.
 Purchasing on your own is the best way to avoid any troubles with.


 If BGs would applied on there.....the amp will provide excess of bass and dull sound.


 Sure for instructions.
 And, know-how will be more sophisticated the more you use.





 There has 3 buffer sockets (you can apply unity-gain stable OPAMPs also) in the pic.
 Upper buffer socket is GNDch socket but it will be effected with 4ch architecture only.
 And you can manually change 3ch and 4ch architecture by the switch (like gain setting of P3) on the right of GNDch buffer socket.
 (I don't like 4ch architecture actually.... it gives DC)
 Mid and lower are L/R buffer sockets and sticked with stacked BUF634Ps._

 

Look even more interesting than what SMIV got to offer. Actually, I mean the price for you to install the BG cap at the factory. The BG will be supply by me. There shouldn't be any problem getting BG of those value here in Singapore. I will send you an email. Cheers


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, I mean the price for you to install the BG cap at the factory._

 

Then please give us shipping cost (from us to you when sending back) + $40.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There shouldn't be any problem getting BG of those value here in Singapore._

 

In singapore, is there having plenty stocks of genuine BGs?
 I know fake BGs are trafficking especially in China and south east asia like below......

Fake BGs on eBay

Genuine 3300uF/16V BG STD


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then please give us shipping cost (from us to you when sending back) + $40.


 In singapore, is there having plenty stocks of genuine BGs?
 I know fake BGs are trafficking especially in China and south east asia like below......

Fake BGs on eBay

Genuine 3300uF/16V BG STD_

 

There is a shop which I know off still having stock for BG. it a reputable shop here. Most Singaporean only keen of BG for imod dock so the sales for other values is quite slow here. I will try buy the BG after my exam period and ship to you closer to the 1st batch release date.


----------



## jamato8

I have seen large value BG's on the market that BG never even made. It would be great to have larger value BG's but I have never seen any.

 I should clarify, I don't use the STD series of BG's because I find there are others that do as well. I do like the FK and more, the nonpolar series. Since there are no nonpolar made in the size and none that would ever fit, for me, I would use others.

 And the price on ebay for those 3300uf std BG's is too high, by at least 6 dollars.

 I ordered a couple of the STD 3300uf BG's just to have them and some more nonpolar, as that is what I really like. 

 I am listening to the fi.Q with my JH13 pros. On low gain the amp is silent, and even on mid gain. The dynamic range and sense of power is excellent. I have been using the fi.Q mostly with head phones but the low bass that comes through on the 13's, that is absolutely controlled is exciting. Now to try some different opamps and maybe stack one more buf634. Oh, the high frequencies on this amp are free from any artificial overlay and I don't notice any peak in the frequency range, just smooth dynamic sound. This is definitely a portable that will work as a home amp.

 I have been using the Grado HF2 with this amp and the results are excellent. I almost like the sound more than the JH13's just because of the control and open sound.


----------



## wuwhere

The NX BG caps that I modded my D10 with made a big difference on its bass. I'm using an Ety ER4P and with just over 600hrs on the BGs, the D10's bass is just amazing. However, they are very expensive.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The NX BG caps that I modded my D10 with made a big difference on its bass. I'm using an Ety ER4P and with just over 600hrs on the BGs, the D10's bass is just amazing. However, they are very expensive._

 

Hi,
 It is purchase prerequisite?


----------



## qusp

is it possible to buy this amp without opamps or buffers?? I have all I could need to fill this amp more than once and do not need to buy more.


----------



## bt-fi

Updated 1st batch release schedule, BG-Maxxed modification service & pre-bid price.
 BG-Maxxed infomation of 1st batch user and 2nd batch user.

 See #1
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4516639-post1.html


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is it possible to buy this amp without opamps or buffers?? I have all I could need to fill this amp more than once and do not need to buy more._

 

2nd that. It will be good too if we can buy just the UTSJ 10000uF/16V from ryuzoh since we are diyer and paying $125 for a few more buf635 and rolling opamp seems expensive.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is it possible to buy this amp without opamps or buffers?? I have all I could need to fill this amp more than once and do not need to buy more._

 

We're preparing basic as least config. (see #1) for DIYers like you.
 If requested, caps can be unsoldered.


----------



## qusp

cool, yeah even no caps except for the 10000uf would be sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yeah, I do not need ANY opamps, not least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm also going to see if the new discrete buffer PCBs I just ordered will fit instead of buf634


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cool, yeah even no caps except for the 10000uf would be sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yeah, I do not need ANY opamps, not least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm also going to see if the new discrete buffer PCBs I just ordered will fit instead of buf634 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

But the option as unsoldered caps will start from 2nd batch as our product.
 And I do have to state no discounting can be accepted from "Standard/Basic" w/ $349.
 Reason why is keeping MOQ of parts.


----------



## theory_87

ryuzoh, can we buy the UTSJ 10000uF/16V from you if we are getting just the basic set?


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ryuzoh, can we buy the UTSJ 10000uF/16V from you if we are getting just the basic set?_

 

From 2nd batch, also can be accepted.
 But slightly get higher ($13).

 And for warranty, I recommend you to use official mod service.
 Because we are going to apply same policy as iBasso.

 "This warranty does not cover batteries, and is void when failure is due to: damage from water, modification/alteration, unauthorized service, misuse, abuse, use with incompatible accessories, or when failure occurs outside of the one year duration of this warranty."


----------



## uvak

I am interested to get one. Am I too late for the first batch?


----------



## sq225917

Black Gate 3300Âµf/16VDC Std. High End Audio Capacitor - eBay (item 270206066583 end time Dec-12-09 17:52:03 PST)

 Er, I'm not sure that 2nd one is legit either, i've not seen Blackgates with phenolic bottom plates, and I've been using them for 20 years...

 This one however does have the correct bottom cap, from the same vendor curiously.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Gate-47-f-...#ht_500wt_1182

 Of course the only way to tell for sure is to buy more than you need and cut one open, even partsconnexion get hit by fakes.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uvak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am interested to get one. Am I too late for the first batch?_

 

Affirmative.
 You have to wait for 2nd.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sq225917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Er, I'm not sure that 2nd one is legit either, i've not seen Blackgates with phenolic bottom plates, and I've been using them for 20 years...

 Of course the only way to tell for sure is to buy more than you need and cut one open, even partsconnexion get hit by fakes._

 

I actually have 8 4700uF/16V std caps on hand, and all of them are having phenolic plates.
 4 of them are purchased from Japanese authentic dealer, and the rest from partsconnexion.


----------



## SpudHarris

I'm also looking for a way of getting lossless tunes from an Onkyo Transport so assume this is the baby I need for optical out of the Onkyo and then I can feed Solo etc..... There are 2 versions MB1 and MB2.

 Does anyone know which is best or what the difference is in signature? John, could you comment at all? Also what do you feed this with as a portable rig? 

 Go easy on me guys I'm new to DAC's....

 Ryuzoh, when can we see these for order?

Attachment 22852


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm also looking for a way of getting lossless tunes from an Onkyo Transport so assume this is the baby I need for optical out of the Onkyo and then I can feed Solo etc..... There are 2 versions MB1 and MB2.

 Does anyone know which is best or what the difference is in signature? John, could you comment at all? Also what do you feed this with as a portable rig? 

 Go easy on me guys I'm new to DAC's....

 Ryuzoh, when can we see these for order?

Attachment 22852_

 

I am listening to the MB-1 and it has much of what I have looked for in a portable dac. It has a grain free, dynamic soundstage, if the music is recorded well. I have not heard the MB-2.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are 2 versions MB1 and MB2.
 Does anyone know which is best or what the difference is in signature? John, could you comment at all? Also what do you feed this with as a portable rig? 

 Go easy on me guys I'm new to DAC's....

 Ryuzoh, when can we see these for order?
Attachment 22852_

 

Well.....the difference btwn them is just a chip on low pass filter section.
 We're using AD8616 for MB-1, and OPA2211 for MB-2.
 Difference above effects so much sound character from the DAC....
 On AD8616, it generates 3D sphere, and speedy sound.
 On OPA2211, so warm and mellow, matured harmonic.
 I know you love OPA637, MB-1 is recommendable at all.

 MB-1 will be released 70 sets, and MB-2 will be 30 sets.

 The method for ordering them will be same as 2nd batch fi.Q.
 We*'ll be able to *accept orders at our own website.

 Thanks,


----------



## qusp

sorry, where is the link to your site?? am I to understand the MB-1 and MB-2 are now available?? 
 also, I received my discrete smd diamond buffer PCBs today, they are definitely small enough to fit!! awesome!! I have a feeling they will beat BUF634 withouit a problem. unfortunately they demand +-7v, so not gonna work in my D10 unless I either change some component values, or mod my D10 for an external battery pack


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry, where is the link to your site?? am I to understand the MB-1 and MB-2 are now available?? 
 also, I received my discrete smd diamond buffer PCBs today, they are definitely small enough to fit!! awesome!! I have a feeling they will beat BUF634 withouit a problem. unfortunately they demand +-7v, so not gonna work in my D10 unless I either change some component values, or mod my D10 for an external battery pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't think the website is up yet... 1st batch have yet to ship so MB-1 and MB-2 won't be out till batch 2 is ready


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry, where is the link to your site?? am I to understand the MB-1 and MB-2 are now available??_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think the website is up yet... 1st batch have yet to ship so MB-1 and MB-2 won't be out till batch 2 is ready_

 

Ah... sorry for confusing you.
 As theory_87 said, that will be released after 1st batch.
 Estimated early 2010, or late December fortunately.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my discrete smd diamond buffer PCBs today, they are definitely small enough to fit!! awesome!! I have a feeling they will beat BUF634 withouit a problem._

 

Interesting.... what are the transistors on emitter-followers?
 Can you let me see pics?


----------



## qusp

the stock transistors are below, the BOM contains fairly middle of the road parts, but still with high performance; there is a class A circuit onboard (optionally) and input RF filter (also optional) I will probably upgrade some parts on a couple to see what improvements can be made and where. will use blackgate, rubicon ZA or sanyo oscon SP SMD for the 2 'large' caps. maybe ordering some 0605 Zfoil vishay SMD for an upcoming dac project, who knows I might make a couple of these with them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any suggestions for audio transistors of this size?? not an area i've really delved into before; these packages are very small!!

 BC860C
 BC850C
 BCP56T1G
 BCP53T1G

 its not my design, they are tiny!! only recieved the PCBs today, havent made my digikey order yet to build them up; mostly have filled out my BOM, but thinking on what upgrades I could make before I hit the buy button. its the SSB01 rev 1 from sjostromaudio.com no affiliation. there may be some areas the BUF634 has better specs, even if only because they are able to measure with much higher resolution than Per is, but in my experience; discrete almost always sounds better in the real world. great little PCBs too, 4 layer, gold plate with solder mask and 2 oz copper with 70u traces; these and the regs/psu PCBs I received today are probably the most professional looking DIY pcbs I have ever encountered and as a bonus they are also quite attractive to look at.

 rev 0, which was prettier, but had a defect that needed patching; seen below







 here is the finished rev 0 board; miniscule





 and these ar the REV 1 boards like the ones I received today, 2 pictured above to show both sides






 I think these are gonna be both fun and very useful; I grabbed 10 boards, as I know I will find uses for them in a few places. I feel with the right parts choices, these could be a spectacular little performer that is quite suitable for the higher current portable amps and dacs with enough power and room for them. pretty much any amp that has socketted buffers would have room for these if the socket was removed and some even without doing that. its not the exact same as the original diamond buffer, but instead one that has been slightly modified as well as transfered to SMD

 anyways; thats both encouraging and disappointing news about the DAC, I couldnt really justify it now anyway, although if it were available, I know I would find a way to


----------



## ryuzoh

I see.... and I think the boards require removing buffer sockets to make room for. 
 So, how about 2SA1455K/2SC3722K for SOT-23? and agree BC850/BC860 in SOT-223 is suitable for emitter follower.
 The resistors in light blue are KOA's 0805 thick film and I recommend you to use Dale's.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyways; thats both encouraging and disappointing news about the DAC, I couldnt really justify it now anyway, although if it were available, I know I would find a way to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have to answer for you at all....


----------



## qusp

the BOM is using vishay thin film, those sot-23 are not available at digikey or mouser, will see if farnell have them, but wont make an order only for those. i'm assuming they are NOS?? would have thought if they were a current model that one of those 2 would have them or at least list them as an out of stock item.


----------



## ryuzoh

Seems to be NOS....
 Also 2SA1587/2SC4117 low noise models are suitable but require adjusting Ib because of their high hfe.


----------



## SpudHarris

^^^^ Yeah, Yeah, all of what they said. I'm following every word, especially KOA's and NOS, of course SOT-23's are always good and as for emitter followers well now I'm just gettin' horny


----------



## So_Sweet

Around 250$?! WITH HEAD-FI ON IT?! COUNT ME IN!


----------



## bt-fi

information updated.
 I corrected the erratum omission of a word. There is no change in the content. 

 See #1
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4516639-post1.html


----------



## SpudHarris

I have one of the 1st batch reserved via Ryuzoh but am still unclear how we order/pay? Is it done via ibasso?


----------



## uvak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have one of the 1st batch reserved via Ryuzoh but am still unclear how we order/pay? Is it done via ibasso?_

 

I am also facing the same problem. I have emailed him but no reply yet


----------



## jamato8

The company that supplies the batteries appears to have been slow to get the work done. This whole package is going to be very exciting for the people who get the amp. Powerful, extremely versatile, and an amp that can perform as a home or portable amp for most any phone.


----------



## SpudHarris

Uvak, I think you missed the first batch according to Ryuzoh's reply to you on the previous page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you gotta wait for second batch....


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have one of the 1st batch reserved via Ryuzoh but am still unclear how we order/pay? Is it done via ibasso?_

 

The deal for the 1st differs from 2nd.
 The 1st is regarded as one of special limited edition of iBasso product.
 So, sales page for 1st batch will up on their site.
 Also, authentication required.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uvak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am also facing the same problem. I have emailed him but no reply yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Replied right now.


----------



## wagen

iBasso site does not show the sale FQ?


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wagen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iBasso site does not show the sale FQ?_

 

From 2nd, we can sell the amps independently.
 Preorder for 1st is already filled and you may not purchase w/o authentication.


----------



## wagen

The first and second, what a difference?


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wagen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The first and second, what a difference?_

 

see #1.


----------



## wagen

I am referring to is the design. And the first batch of the same? If so, then it does not matter the first, second batch of.


----------



## SpudHarris

Wagen, if you look at the original post which was updated yesterday you will see what the differences are between batch 1 and 2......

 Ryuzoh, thanks for the clarification I understand how it works now. It was the fact that it was going up on their site that confused me, I just thought anyone would be able to get one and didn't realise they already had a list of the pre order customers.

 Well now I'm getting exited


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wagen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am referring to is the design. And the first batch of the same? If so, then it does not matter the first, second batch of._

 





 What design for?
 Schematics? or appearance on enclosure?


*BTW, currently here is having a issue to concern about.*
 Exchange rate USD vs JPY.




*If rate imbalance will continue in further long period, we can't help adjusting price as $30 adding for international sales.*
 (We'll adopt JPY for Japanese domestic sales)
 This adjustment maybe applied from 2nd batch, *not in 1st*.
 Also if resuming of rate balance were predicted, we'll be able to cancel rate adjustment.
 That will depend on keeping up by FRB and Bank of Japan


----------



## ryuzoh

Currently iBasso page shows fi.Q now, but you may not purchase w/o verifying.
 After you received the mail from iBasso, you are entitled to become owner.
 The ordering from who are not listed will be rejected and refunded.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

*[size=small]After the mail reaching, please process. 
 Order doing when the mail has not reached, it becomes invalid.[/size]*

 The order screen of 1st. batch is displayed. 

*For 1st. batch authorized customers only.*

 After the mail reaching, please process. 
 Order doing when the mail has not reached, it becomes invalid.

http://www.ibasso.com/

 2nd. batch~ = see #1.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...3/#post4516639


----------



## SpudHarris

Wooohoooooo!! Ordered so just waiting for the mail back........


----------



## slwiser

Ordered
 I should get serial #100.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

The order page is deleted once from Web of iBasso. 
 Until there is announcement with the mail, please wait.


----------



## ryuzoh

The emails have been sent to each customers.
 Once you received an email from iBasso, you may fill in the form and set payment.
 Also they have to confirm S/N when you order the amp, so that required to add S/N of yours. 

 Thank you.


----------



## SpudHarris

I've paid via website and have had confirmation back from ibasso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ididn't ask for a particular serial number so I assume I'll get what ever? Serial numbers don't really float my boat anyhow...... Can't wait.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Serial numbers don't really float my boat anyhow...... Can't wait._

 

Yours has #078.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yours has #078._

 

I'am awaiting my D4 which will be here in a couple of days,how is the Fi Amp different from D4, how do I go about registering for one


----------



## SpudHarris

First batch is sold.

 Second batch I think you will be able to just buy as you like, when available obviously. We are told that the Fi-Q could possible double up as a home amp it is 'That' good.... here's hoping.

 Thanks Ryuzoh for the info.......


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First batch is sold.

 Second batch I think you will be able to just buy as you like, when available obviously. We are told that the Fi-Q could possible double up as a home amp it is 'That' good.... here's hoping.

 Thanks Ryuzoh for the info......._

 

The fi.Q works great as a home amp. The voltage swing, possible use of 4 BUF634 per channel and the great number of op amp choices and high quality power supply/circuitry, make this a steal of an amp that is small enough for portable and yet powerful enough for home use. It has an excellent frequency range from solid bass control to a nice open airy treble.


----------



## SpudHarris

Cheers John, I can't wait............ What about synergie with the JH13's?

 I assume they will be shipped any time soon as Christmas is only 2 weeks away. I think Santa himself is delivering mine!!


----------



## vkvedam

Hey John, are you in the first batch as well?

 Edit: Oops just checked it in your signature.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cheers John, I can't wait............ What about synergie with the JH13's?

 I assume they will be shipped any time soon as Christmas is only 2 weeks away. I think Santa himself is delivering mine!!_

 

I have found that the 13's respond well to the headroom of greater voltage swing and current. Using the 13's with the fi.Q is a good combination. You have the gain control, which is set to low for the 13's. It reminds me of using a 200 watt quality amp with my Klipsch speakers (older model very modified). All I need is 1 or 2 clean watts. Using just a few watts, as that is all they need, I stay in the lowest distortion area of the amp and the headroom and drive is all you could ever ask for. So it is with the JH13 and the fi.Q.

 If you have the HD650's, they will have a nice extension and the Grado HF-2 have that nice open sound. My Ultrasone Ed. 9 , well they are easy to drive and benefit just like the JH13's. And so it goes. :^)


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have found that the 13's respond well to the headroom of greater voltage swing and current. Using the 13's with the fi.Q is a good combination. You have the gain control, which is set to low for the 13's. It reminds me of using a 200 watt quality amp with my Klipsch speakers (older model very modified). All I need is 1 or 2 clean watts. Using just a few watts, as that is all they need, I stay in the lowest distortion area of the amp and the headroom and drive is all you could ever ask for. So it is with the JH13 and the fi.Q.

 If you have the HD650's, they will have a nice extension and the Grado HF-2 have that nice open sound. My Ultrasone Ed. 9 , well they are easy to drive and benefit just like the JH13's. And so it goes. :^)_

 

Hi John, do you think it will be able to beat Lisa III.

 Also I presume we can use it only at home,I can't take to on the road with me.

 How would you compare it to the D4.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi John, do you think it will be able to beat Lisa III.

 Also I presume we can use it only at home,I can't take to on the road with me.

 How would you compare it to the D4._

 

I need to compare the final version but it has more extension, top end extension than the Lisa III. There is a bit more "air" to the sound. 

 It is battery operated or with a AC to DC adapter. You can run it from the batteries with the adapter plugged in, off of the adapter or run it and charge it at the same time. There is a switch on the back to control this. There are many, many possibilities with the amp with regards to configurations.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need to compare the final version but it has more extension, top end extension than the Lisa III. There is a bit more "air" to the sound. 

 It is battery operated or with a AC to DC adapter. You can run it from the batteries with the adapter plugged in, off of the adapter or run it and charge it at the same time. There is a switch on the back to control this. There are many, many possibilities with the amp with regards to configurations._

 

Not bad, you've got me all excited about it now.Damn I missed the 1st release, joined head-fi later.

 Come to think about it that i just purchased the D4 should I return it within 14 days and get the OEM or do you think D4 is good enough.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not bad, you've got me all excited about it now.Damn I missed the 1st release, joined head-fi later.

 Come to think about it that i just purchased the D4 should I return it within 14 days and get the OEM or do you think D4 is good enough._

 

With the D4 you have an excellent dual dac that would sound great with the fi.Q. Also I don't know when the second batch will be out as there will be a wait. For a smaller portable I love using the D4 and often use it just for the amp section.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With the D4 you have an excellent dual dac that would sound great with the fi.Q. Also I don't know when the second batch will be out as there will be a wait. For a smaller portable I love using the D4 and often use it just for the amp section._

 

That is very nice to know, your signature is that for real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mate what a collection.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mate what a collection._

 

I'm always using this D4+fi.Q combo with my MacBook.
 Also, the 2nd will be released in mid~late Jan, estimated.
 All you can do now is just be patient, please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks,


----------



## paulybatz

Perhaps doing a larger second run to lower the price down would be better for all the head-fiers that missed the first run!


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps doing a larger second run to lower the price down would be better for all the head-fiers that missed the first run!_

 

I agree to that, I want one.


----------



## ryuzoh

That is the price how much you missed....
 $270 with 1st will not profit to me, also least spec.


----------



## kunalraiker

do you have any info on how much the second one will be.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do you have any info on how much the second one will be._

 

Information that is now is #1 and the following content. 
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6188176-post357.html


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is the price how much you missed....
 $270 with 1st will not profit to me, also least spec._

 

ryuzoh, may i know what is my order number so i can give to ibasso?


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ryuzoh, may i know what is my order number so i can give to ibasso?_

 

Of course, 087.


----------



## paulybatz

Hey Ryuzoh...I sent you a PM, would like to talk to you about a couple of questions, forward me the best way to contact you via email.


----------



## qusp

received my email; as I know I was on the edge of the numbers, I have emailed both ibasso and you ryuzoh to make sure its for real. please let me know so I can organize funds for this.


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course, 087._

 

Thank You


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Ryuzoh...I sent you a PM, would like to talk to you about a couple of questions, forward me the best way to contact you via email._

 

Replied
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_received my email; as I know I was on the edge of the numbers, I have emailed both ibasso and you ryuzoh to make sure its for real. please let me know so I can organize funds for this._

 

Replied and let me know the caps you want, it that UTSJ 10000uF/16V caps as you said to me before?


----------



## SpudHarris

In case you don't know the 1st batch is shipping out on 20th all being well........


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Replied
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Replied and let me know the caps you want, it that UTSJ 10000uF/16V caps as you said to me before?_

 

you mean we can buy the UTSJ 10000uF/16V direct from you?


----------



## qusp

yes I think we can. man this is a bit exciting


----------



## theory_87

actually I'm waiting to see how the balance portable will pan out. if D11 is using balance dac and balance amp section, it will be even more interesting.


----------



## qusp

indeed, but arent you in on this order as well?? if that happens then i'll just sell this on, the D11 is supposed to be just dac only though I thought. could this amp not be modded to produced balanced input and output since its already got a bipolar supply and 4 channel amp?? could we not just use bipolar input and output opamps and change the connections?? seems like it would not be too much of a stretch. just need a balanced source


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_indeed, but arent you in on this order as well?? if that happens then i'll just sell this on, the D11 is supposed to be just dac only though I thought. could this amp not be modded to produced balanced input and output since its already got a bipolar supply and 4 channel amp?? could we not just use bipolar input and output opamps and change the connections?? seems like it would not be too much of a stretch. just need a balanced source_

 

Yup. now just waiting it to be shipped. Actually other than the connector and size issue, I think it can be done. OEM dac just need to be modify and we can have a balance portable setup with H120/140. Personally i willing to forgo the cox and usb input to make it smaller. Connector wise, the mini xlr used on AKG K702 will be good.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes I think we can._

 

No, I just know iBasso has 2 of them which I left there.
 And told them to supply it to you.
 So I'm supposing to supply it independently after 2nd batch released.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_actually I'm waiting to see how the balance portable will pan out. if D11 is using balance dac and balance amp section, it will be even more interesting._

 

Seems to be that they are requiring longer R&D time for it, and I'm proposing them to make a standard for balancing connection for portable gears.
 After settling the standard, products which is based on can be developed and released.
 I'm thinking no way for 2 mini XLRs and 2 1/8s.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OEM dac just need to be modify_

 

Can't be.
 That requires more and more implementations.


----------



## qusp

I have a line on the ODU minisnap connectors, get them to email me. I have been researching this problem for many months and have some good info. I need to email them to discuss it. by the way i'm on board. can yo please find my serial?? I emailed them and asked if I could perhaps have 099


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can yo please find my serial?? I emailed them and asked if I could perhaps have 099_

 

Replied right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 099 is reserved *only 2 minutes after* beginning of recruitment, sorry


----------



## qusp

damn, oh well. any double numbers left?? 11, 22, 33, 44, 55, 66, 77, 88 (well that one is probably jamato's)


----------



## SpudHarris

Hmmmmm.....who got my favourite? 69 hehe.....

 Anyone know how long DHL take to deliver worldwide? If these go on 20th will I get it in time???


----------



## qusp

well last time DHL sent anything to me in OZ, it took only a matter of 2 days or so. also you guys thinking about resistor rolling as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm wondering if I should add to my order for Zfoil SMD R's and TX2575 I have been putting together for another sabre dac project. I love Zfoil and the naked Zfoils are uber!! would be cool to know if there are any key values in the I'V section that could use an upgrade. what package size R's are being used as stock in the amp as it stands?


----------



## jamato8

Parts Connexion has some NOS of the tantalums again in all the values (the NOS from Japan) and I like these above about anything. The nakeds are excellent there is just something about the Japanese nonmagnetic tants.


----------



## qusp

yeah I saw that, was probably going to grab some. theyve got some silly priced ANOTE tants as well :S the NOS tants are a little flavorful though (a nice flavour); so gotta be a bit sparing IMO; well at least for my taste anyway. perhaps they'll go great with the transparency of the D10->OEM->JH13 (silver wired) combo though. I wonder what would happen if I stuffed a couple of OPA1632 in the OEM ;P I guess i'll have to have a look at the amp when it arrives before thinking about such extreme things


----------



## jamato8

The Audio Note tants have magnetic ends. They are not as good as the NOS and even Audio Note admits this. 

 88 or 8 is my favorite number but I think I have a different number I do like the prime number 3 also. :^)


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmmmm.....who got my favourite? 69 hehe....._

 

Many Japanese wanted to get the number with same reason as yours
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it took only a matter of 2 days or so._

 

This is christmas season
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what package size R's are being used as stock in the amp as it stands?_

 

There are 1206(1/4W) or 2010(1/2W) resistors in all of signal path.
 My preference resistors for I/V is Rikenohm.
 And I'm using tantalum resistors for dummy load.

 So, what TAF values are you wanting to?
 I maybe find here, John...


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Audio Note tants have magnetic ends. They are not as good as the NOS and even Audio Note admits this. 

 88 or 8 is my favorite number but I think I have a different number I do like the prime number 3 also. :^)_

 

yeah I read that, not really a fan of anything ANOTE TBH. perhaps a silver rock passive transformer volume control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well sounds like i'll have to grab some values for I/V I have plenty of TX2575 0.005% in 100R, but I would doubt that value is of any use here. perhaps some of my 360R could be used (I only have 4) this value I have used in I/V before for passive. do we get a BOM with the amp? that would make preparation for the impatient easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perhaps john could suggest a value for dummy load?? since you have one already? I would like to grab some with this order from PCX the sale is over in 3 days.....till the next one


----------



## qusp

hey guys; is everyone here getting the blackgate mod?, because I have recieved this email
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ibasso* 
_Hello, Jeremy,
 Thank you for your email.
 We will apply the UTSJ cap to your 081 fi-Q.
 You can just email Ryuzoh if you have any other requests. The fi-Q that we produced only has one configuration. If you need any special arrangement, please contact Ryuzoh. He is the owner of the fi-Q, we need to respect his product.
 Have a good weekend.

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio
_

 

they said this to me the other day too and it kinda confused me, the only way it makes sense is if all of the amps except mine are being sent on to Ryuzoh

 is that whats happening?


----------



## qusp

looks like i'm removing some caps, ahh thats cool; I just was happy to be recieving a virgin PCB, I recently bought some hot tweezers anyway, so its all good. apparently the amps are all ready and running in over the weekend before shipping!!! cheers guys, its all down-hill for the wallet from here. I dont know about you guys, but its bad enough having a D10 and other amps to tweak, but this baby is totally designed for tweaking and has many more options for it than any other portable i've ever owned. this is gonna be fun, but bad for the wallet.


----------



## SpudHarris

You're right Jeremy it's real exciting, I would love to get it before xmas though. My thinking is to get used to the native sound 1st then roll a few opamps for a while then when I'm board I'll be getting Ryuzoh to maxx it out for me. may have to sell off my GS Solo to help out with the funding though as Christmas for the kids and my wifes 40th have wiped me out.......


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're right Jeremy it's real exciting, I would love to get it before xmas though. My thinking is to get used to the native sound 1st then roll a few opamps for a while then when I'm board I'll be getting Ryuzoh to maxx it out for me. may have to sell off my GS Solo to help out with the funding though as Christmas for the kids and my wifes 40th have wiped me out......._

 

indeed, time to build myself a couple of mini to minis for my iriver->D10->OEM rig. will see which metal wins the day. SCSCAg, TWCu and piccolino


----------



## jamato8

Time to get hoppin' Jeremy. The options with the fi.Q are huge. Stack some BUF634's and plug most any phone in and listen with plenty of power and great sound.


----------



## qusp

I have bigger plans than BUF634 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 buf is part of my plan, but not the epicenter John. hehe see how familiar we are all of a sudden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happy days


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Time to get hoppin' Jeremy. The options with the fi.Q are huge. Stack some BUF634's and plug most any phone in and listen with plenty of power and great sound._

 

I'm using stacked (x2) on the P3+ what do you recommend for the Fi-Q? I do have 4 that I haven't mounted yet. Is ground buffered also? I may have to order some more.....


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using stacked (x2) on the P3+ what do you recommend for the Fi-Q? I do have 4 that I haven't mounted yet. Is ground buffered also? I may have to order some more....._

 

There will be many options. You can stack 4 buffers per channel. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have bigger plans than BUF634 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 buf is part of my plan, but not the epicenter John. hehe see how familiar we are all of a sudden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happy days_

 

Altogether now. Yes I would suppose the options for the buffer section can radiate out from the 634 to discrete, which is always nice. 

 Yes Jeremy, from all walks of life, from near and far, we come together with these common interests and revel in the exploration of new realms and possibilities.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There will be many options. You can stack 4 buffers per channel._

 

heaps of options indeed




  Quote:


 Altogether now. Yes I would suppose the options for the buffer section can radiate out from the 634 to discrete, which is always nice. 
 

yes these little buffers are turning out really nicely in a wolsfton desktop dac i'm modding (just tried out today), very fast, clean and dynamic, but with that magic that only discrete seems to give. 

  Quote:


 Yes Jeremy, from all walks of life, from near and far, we come together with these common interests and revel in the exploration of new realms and possibilities. 
 

absolutely right John, when something as personal as music binds a group of like-minded brothers in arms, with a common goal in mind. these boxes contain our dreams


----------



## ryuzoh

Sorry for late.
 I had a meet in Tokyo yesterday.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they said this to me the other day too and it kinda confused me, the only way it makes sense is if all of the amps except mine are being sent on to Ryuzoh

 is that whats happening?_

 

Easy to explain.
 In 1st batch, the amp will be supplied with one type of least configuration as #1.
 Attaching UTSJs for you is just an exception.
 But we can accept modding services for customers.

 I received several things from iBasso today.....




 MB-1 final proto, HA-5002 adapters w/ Schottkey Barrier Diode, ALPS 50K w/ switch.

 And I can announce.....
*[size=xx-large]1st batch shipped![/size]*


----------



## SpudHarris

Thanks Ryuzoh, Do we get a notification or tracking details??


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Ryuzoh, Do we get a notification or tracking details??_

 

Yes, you'll be received emails from iBasso soon.


----------



## SpudHarris

Many thanks Ryuzoh, I am very excited now......


----------



## qusp

excellent!! yeah I figured as much Ryuzoh, confused me a little as so many people were talking about non-stock configs, but I guess this first batch is mainly the hardcore tweakers. BTW make sure to keep me in mind for beta testing of MB1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll put it up against my uber D10 hehe. consider me VERY interested, although i'm playing around with some ideas for a simple PCM1792A dac modified for battery operation


----------



## Cahayahati3105

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_looks like i'm removing some caps, ahh thats cool; I just was happy to be recieving a virgin PCB, I recently bought some hot tweezers anyway, so its all good. apparently the amps are all ready and running in over the weekend before shipping!!! cheers guys, its all down-hill for the wallet from here. I dont know about you guys, but its bad enough having a D10 and other amps to tweak, but this baby is totally designed for tweaking and has many more options for it than any other portable i've ever owned. this is gonna be fun, but bad for the wallet._

 

how much is the price of the virgin PCB??


----------



## SpudHarris

By virgin I believe he meant without the stock caps being installed not a fully unpopulated PCB. I could be wrong though as there have been many post regards tweaks and mods. 

 ibasso just mailed me back to say tracking no's etc will be sent tomorrow wooohooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will be rolling again with the P3+ next few days, may not be seeing too much action after the Fi-Q arrives.

 Anyone interested in a Graham Slee Solo?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cahayahati3105* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how much is the price of the virgin PCB??_

 

no such thing, there was only one version made for this batch and it was just the minimum opamp version, nothing virgin about it. I gues you didnt read my post after that??
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By virgin I believe he meant without the stock caps being installed not a fully unpopulated PCB. I could be wrong though as there have been many post regards tweaks and mods._

 

yes that is indeed what I meant, but its not what i'll be receiving unfortunately, no biggie

  Quote:


 ibasso just mailed me back to say tracking no's etc will be sent tomorrow wooohooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be rolling again with the P3+ next few days, may not be seeing too much action after the Fi-Q arrives. 
 

Alrighty, time to start building!!. yeah seeing as the OEM is basically the P3 concept taken through to its natural end

  Quote:


 Anyone interested in a Graham Slee Solo? 
 

nah sorry mate; i'm sure you'll be able to get rid of it in the for sale section.


----------



## jamato8

The MB-1 works great with any optical out and is fantastic as a portable with the iRiver H120 or 140. Very fine detail, dynamics to kill for and I can not get it to congest. It delivers a clean sound to the amp.


----------



## qusp

yeah sure sound interesting, but i'm kinda looking into balanced portable dacs and I will make it myself if need be. I have all the parts needed, just need to find time to get it all together. considering PCM1792A, PCM1798 or perhaps the sabre ESS9022. problem with the sabre is it requires more different regulated voltages than the Ti parts do


----------



## jamato8

I am anxious to read the impressions of the fi.Q. and response to so much power in a relatively small package.


----------



## qusp

i'm anxious to be writing them, just soldered up some national chips to get a baseline. regarding compatibility with opamps, will this baby take singles and duals?


----------



## slwiser

Tracking numbers are starting to show up. I got mine but UPS doesn't recognize it yet. Shipping UPS is a surprise to me.

 This is the email from iBasso:

 Just want to inform you that your fi-Q has been shipped. 
 Your UPS shipping reference is xxxxxxxxxxxx 
 You can track it on UPS site, track by reference page.
 If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tracking numbers are starting to show up. I got mine but UPS doesn't recognize it yet. Shipping UPS is a surprise to me.

 This is the email from iBasso:

 Just want to inform you that your fi-Q has been shipped. 
 Your UPS shipping reference is xxxxxxxxxxxx 
 You can track it on UPS site, track by reference page.
 If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us._

 

wield. mine is through fardar.


----------



## qusp

DHL tracking number received


----------



## shigzeo

Qusp, mate, you will enjoy this badboy. I will enjoy one later (if the wife don't find out my order number and murder me before receiving it).


----------



## qusp

hehe, yeah I reckon I will too. ibasso and other headamp companies needs to have a service that makes our purchases appear as bunches of flowers


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe, yeah I reckon I will too. ibasso and other headamp companies needs to have a service that makes our purchases appear as bunches of flowers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

An ideal with great merit.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will enjoy one later (if the wife don't find out my order number and murder me before receiving it)._

 

Yeah, hoping your safety
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeremy, I directly heard your address from shigzeo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Here has 3 persons who already knows the sound from fi.Q.....


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Qusp, mate, you will enjoy this badboy. I will enjoy one later (if the wife don't find out my order number and murder me before receiving it)._

 

When you get the amp, hook it all up start listening and then you will be ready as you will be in bliss. lol

 Or hopefully you will let her listen and she will forgive you. :^) . . hopfully. . .or she might take it away from you and all you will be able to do is watch her as she digs the tunes.


----------



## jamato8

Remember the numbers given you by iBasso are the Reference numbers so you have to track by reference number.


----------



## theory_87

OK. Mine just landed in my hand an hours ago. the package is heavy


----------



## qusp

^^ Jealous :green with envy:

 dont forget early impressions. perhaps you should be the one to start the appreciation thread?
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_An ideal with great merit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 






 indeed I think it would be a good money spinner for whichever third party organization takes this on. perhaps starting to call amps things like orchid, jasmine etc. although this could backfire and they may think there is an affair going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no I think a separate delivery 30 minutes before of a bunch of roses would be a great cover

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, hoping your safety
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeremy, I directly heard your address from shigzeo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Here has 3 persons who already knows the sound from fi.Q....._

 

excellent! yeah be on the lookout for that

 so excited now, it seems my amp has left hong kong (I love tracking that actually means something), with any luck I will receive it tomorrow. more likely on thursday though; but its looking good for a pre-Christmas delivery if my previous experiences with DHL are an indicator.


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ Jealous :green with envy:

 dont forget early impressions. perhaps you should be the one to start the appreciation thread?







 indeed I think it would be a good money spinner for whichever third party organization takes this on. perhaps starting to call amps things like orchid, jasmine etc. although this could backfire and they may think there is an affair going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no I think a separate delivery 30 minutes before of a bunch of roses would be a great cover



 excellent! yeah be on the lookout for that

 so excited now, it seems my amp has left hong kong (I love tracking that actually means something), with any luck I will receive it tomorrow. more likely on thursday though; but its looking good for a pre-Christmas delivery if my previous experiences with DHL are an indicator._

 

busy fighting fire in my office now. will give a quick listen later today.


----------



## SpudHarris

Mine is still processing at the Hong Kong Hub?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still got two days to get here so I'll keep my fingers crossed. Anyone lucky enough to have theirs, please post some early impressions to get the juices flowing hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: That is of course providing you have caps?? Waiting for an e-mail back from Ryuzoh.....


----------



## theory_87

Yeah. Ryuzoh, can just send me the 2 UTSJ 10000uF/16V? I can source for the other cap myself.


----------



## SpudHarris

Must be a mix up somewhere.....

 This is what I thought was included in both 1st and second batch:

 OPAMP:
 AD712JN
 BUF 3 BUF634P in L, R, GNDch.
 Caps:
 2 Silmic2 47uF/25V (C3&C4),
 2 MUSE-KZ 47uF/25V (C5&C6),
 2 MUSE-FG 3300uF/16V (C1&C2).


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OPAMP:
 AD712JN
 BUF 3 BUF634P in L, R, GNDch.
 Caps:
 2 Silmic2 47uF/25V (C3&C4),
 2 MUSE-KZ 47uF/25V (C5&C6),
 2 MUSE-FG 3300uF/16V (C1&C2)._

 

No, yours will be shipped with caps.
 But some PCBs which will be modded are unsoldered caps C1-C6.


----------



## SpudHarris

Won't be a issue for you later if I solder these up will it? I was hoping to enjoy it for a little while before getting you to Maxx it out


----------



## uvak

Hi, 

 To confirm, we would need the following for the BG-Maxxed. 

 4 of N 33uF/16V
 2 of FK 47uF/16V
 2 of STD 47uF/16V

 what about the below? Is it supposed to replace any of the above caps?

 (4 of NX Hi-Q 0.47uF/50V; just for preference and if you could obtain)

 Thanks.


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Won't be a issue for you later if I solder these up will it?_

 

That's up to condition of the PCB.
 If you would damage patterns on it, I can't assure to recover.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uvak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, 

 To confirm, we would need the following for the BG-Maxxed. 

 4 of N 33uF/16V
 2 of FK 47uF/16V
 2 of STD 47uF/16V

 what about the below? Is it supposed to replace any of the above caps?

 (4 of NX Hi-Q 0.47uF/50V; just for preference and if you could obtain)

 Thanks._

 

Completely correct, uvak.
 And you have to send $125 for 2x 637s and 1x 634P, 4x 634Us, 2x 10000uF/16V UTSJs.


----------



## qusp

the optional ones you mention uvak are replacement bypass caps. these are the last step for BG mod, but I personally feel that a small film caps would be better here anyway


----------



## uvak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Completely correct, uvak.
 And you have to send $125 for 2x 637s and 1x 634P, 4x 634Us, 2x 10000uF/16V UTSJs._

 

Hi Ryuzoh,

 I am still confused. 

 So, the 4 pieces of NX Hi-Q *0.47uF/50V* are supposed to replace 2 pieces of FK 47 uF/16V and 2 pieces of STD 47 uF/16V. And I will still need to buy 4 pieces of N 33uF/16V. Right?

 It is 0.47 uF/50V and not 47 uF/50V. Right?

 I am having problems finding the 4 pieces of N 33 uF/16V. Any ideas where I can get it?

 Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## qusp

you were posting at the same time as me. those do not replace anything of the above. they are optional bypass caps; but I will be using something else here. mundorf MKP if they will fit, but otherwize i'm thinking even silver mica


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uvak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, the 4 pieces of NX Hi-Q *0.47uF/50V* are supposed to replace 2 pieces of FK 47 uF/16V and 2 pieces of STD 47 uF/16V. And I will still need to buy 4 pieces of N 33uF/16V. Right?

 It is 0.47 uF/50V and not 47 uF/50V. Right?_

 

No.
 You need 2 FK 47uF/16V, 2 STD 47uF/16V, 4 33uF/16V at least.
 4 NX Hi-Q 0.47uF/50V are additional, and not necessary.

 You can buy Ns here below
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Black Gate Audio Capacitors


----------



## slwiser

WOW those BGs are expensive. I have four of the 100x2 500v WKZ series caps on my KGSS shown on that site.


----------



## SpudHarris

Double post - Sorry


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ryuzoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's up to condition of the PCB.
 If you would damage patterns on it, I can't assure to recover._

 

Cheeky... nothing will be damaged Ryuzoh, I'm very good with the soldering iron


----------



## uvak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you were posting at the same time as me. those do not replace anything of the above. they are optional bypass caps; but I will be using something else here. mundorf MKP if they will fit, but otherwize i'm thinking even silver mica_

 

Thanks Qusp for the prompt clarifications. 

 What is the plus point for using Mundorf MKP or silver mica over Blackgates? Would you like to explain.


----------



## qusp

I was just thinking the same thing; I dont think ive ever seen blackgates so expensive!! how about the 2200uf at 300USD lol. I mean sure they're good caps and apparently they are running out; but OMG!! you can get some pretty serious caps for that

 @ uvak
 No problem, film caps are in my experience faster than even the best electrolytic caps (especially low capacitance) and the whole point of a bypass cap in many situations is to provide a path that undesired (or highly desired) components of the signal would rather take and that the larger capacity cap being bypassed may not have the ability to pass as efficiently. higher uf film caps are HUGE and in many cases in fact there is no equivalent. 10000uf films are rare and maaaasssive as well as expensive. small value film bypass caps can bring some of this benefit in a size and cost that is appropriate for this purpose.


----------



## qusp

combined above


----------



## ryuzoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cheeky... nothing will be damaged Ryuzoh, I'm very good with the soldering iron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Alright, relieved
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was just thinking the same thing; I dont think ive ever seen blackgates so expensive!!_

 

Agreed....and the stock is just only decreasing.....
Attachment 23906


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cheeky... nothing will be damaged Ryuzoh, I'm very good with the soldering iron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

so you keep saying


----------



## SpudHarris

You're a cheeky git as well


----------



## qusp




----------



## jamato8

Black Gates are best bypassed with BG's. They sound the best if bypassing is used. I confirmed this over years as has Audio Note UK. It is the ways the frequencies are handled by bypassing and the way the larger cap interacts with the non BG's. But its all good.


----------



## qusp

whatever ;') in a realm that is largely 'inaudible' I wonder how this was decided? i'll be performing my own tests thanks. I know you love BG Jon, but I personally feel that film caps always make better bypass caps


----------



## jamato8

It isn't that I love BG's it is their special configuration of materials, esp the nonpolar, that makes them work and react differently from other lytics. 

 I have used Solen and the like and actually prefer BG's though I don't find solen very good unless they are bypassed with a good film cap and then the white overlay of texture they can impose is dealt with.


----------



## qusp

yeah I know about the whole super E frame non-inductive thang, but I still find that no matter what, especially in the signal path there is something not quite right about the bass/lower mids. its somehow a touch tubby or something. to my taste and IMO perhaps its just too much of a good thing or something I dunno


----------



## theory_87

I may use the eol panasonic am caps if i can't find bg. panasonic am caps is very transparent and open sounding


----------



## qusp

yeah I like the panas too, but tend to prefer the Nichicon KZ series. I prefer panas in analogue power supply though and sanyo SEPC in digital supplies. will be trying a SEPC, KZ, BG and silmic II version of the diamond buffers, I like the sepc though and they come in SMD version for more compact size in this application


----------



## rhw

Hi Ryuzoh,
 are there some news about the MB-1 or MB-2 DAC?
 Would be interested in one.


----------



## kunalraiker

Hi Ryuzoh,

 Is there any news on the second batch of the fi-Quest.


----------



## qusp

you will know, i'm sure there will be an announcement of some kind.


----------



## mesasone

Any news Mr. Ryuzoh sir?


----------



## kunalraiker

Please forget this, lets all get the amazing new Predator, this one is not worth it.


----------



## mesasone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please forget this, lets all get the amazing new Predator, this one is not worth it._

 

Do what you want with your money and don't worry about mine. If you want a *Predator* (amp and DAC), there is one in the FS forum: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...edator-453984/ or if you are talking about the *Protector* (balanced amp), AFAIK Ray has yet to announce the price of that amp, let alone begun taking orders and shipping. In either case, if you are no longer interested in the fi.Quest please move on to the respective threads and leave this one for those who are interested in talking about the fi.Quest.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mesasone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do what you want with your money and don't worry about mine. If you want a *Predator* (amp and DAC), there is one in the FS forum: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...edator-453984/ or if you are talking about the *Protector* (balanced amp), AFAIK Ray has yet to announce the price of that amp, let alone begun taking orders and shipping. In either case, if you are no longer interested in the fi.Quest please move on to the respective threads and leave this one for those who are interested in talking about the fi.Quest._

 

I meant the protector and I'am your friend don't get angry, the guy who has posted here a lot you know him Jamato.

 He is currently reviewing the protector and it is looking pretty nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 remember I'am your friend


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please forget this, lets all get the amazing new Predator, this one is not worth it._

 

mate, please dont give aussies a bad name on here, you have no experience of either amp, please do not pretend as if you do. I hope you are looking forward to recabling all your headphones. there is no indication that the protector will be anything but different to the FiQuest and I personally would prefer to buy a product that contains components that are openly divulged, I like to know where my money is going; I think you will find the protector is more expensive actually. jamato has said nothing of a comparison and owns both amps, so you are totally speaking out your ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the FiQuest still has more voltage swing than the protector, which is the main benefit of a balanced amp, I doubt very much that it will put out 1.4W into 16 ohms, many good home amps wont do that. I dont see anywhere you can install your own parts to tune the sound to your exact taste either. 2 totally different products actually, that should and do appeal to 2 different types of people, those who care about having some degree of control over the sound they get (as long as its the maximum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and those who would prefer someone else did it for them and are prepared to accept that persons idea of what sounds best.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mate, please dont give aussies a bad name on here, you have no experience of either amp, please do not pretend as if you do. I hope you are looking forward to recabling all your headphones. there is no indication that the protector will be anything but different to the FiQuest and I personally would prefer to buy a product that contains components that are openly divulged, I like to know where my money is going; I think you will find the protector is more expensive actually. jamato has said nothing of a comparison and owns both amps, so you are totally speaking out your ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the FiQuest still has more voltage swing than the protector, which is the main benefit of a balanced amp, I doubt very much that it will put out 1.4W into 16 ohms, many good home amps wont do that. I dont see anywhere you can install your own parts to tune the sound to your exact taste either. 2 totally different products actually, that should and do appeal to 2 different types of people, those who care about having some degree of control over the sound they get (as long as its the maximum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and those who would prefer someone else did it for them and are prepared to accept that persons idea of what sounds best._

 

It is true about the re-cabling bit and John hasn't said anything about which is better.
 Lets all wait and see what he has to say, his comments did imply that he was very excited with this new toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And sorry mate if I offended you and your Australinicity-whatever that means 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please don't get mad at me and promise to make me those balanced cables when the protector arrives


----------



## qusp

loving the facetious attitude, try to keep to gear youve heard and not just make stuff up


----------



## qusp

apologies to those who are offended by the words written by me above, I hope some people can take the meaning out of it, but this sort of thing touches a nerve with me, this forum is about exchange of ideas, but you should really have an idea of your own IMO. a person liking A over B is totally fine with me, even if it doesnt gel with my own, but making recommendations for people to spend reasonable amounts of money should really be made from the heart/mind, not the other area I mentioned


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_(as long as its the maximum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and those who would prefer someone else did it for them and are prepared to accept that persons idea of what sounds best._

 

Is that you avin' a dig at me again, the cheeky B%*stard? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously though, this amp in it's basic form is a top home amp let alone having the flexibility to be portable and tweakable to suit. 

 Have our adapters arrived yet? just ordered another 2 AD825's and AD797b's for messing about. Can you give me some advice on cap values?


----------



## slwiser

Have I missed the PDF doc that was to be coming? Where may I find it if I have?


----------



## SpudHarris

You haven't missed it. It is still to come. I also am looking forward to seeing it, qusp could probably update us but I suspect we are waiting on Ryuzoh who seems a little illusive of late....


----------



## mesasone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please don't get mad at me and promise to make me those balanced cables when the protector arrives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Friend, I don't think anybody is mad at you. Just annoyed with your post. You suggested everybody "forget" the fi.Quest and get another shiny toy that hasn't been released, had it's priced announced or been heard by more than a select few of us - not to mention it serves a different purpose. If you are interested in a portable balanced amp then with out a doubt look to Ray's Protector. It's just silly (and annoying) to suggest that everybody else should do the same. I was perhaps unnecessarily antagonistic in my reply, but hey... what's done is done.

 Now, let's get back to poking Ryuzoh with sticks.


----------



## jamato8

Some of it is done and will help with getting rid of ripple and some other noise. Waiting on Ryuzoh.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that you avin' a dig at me again, the cheeky B%*stard? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously though, this amp in it's basic form is a top home amp let alone having the flexibility to be portable and tweakable to suit. 

 Have our adapters arrived yet? just ordered another 2 AD825's and AD797b's for messing about. Can you give me some advice on cap values?_

 

HA, no Nigel it wasnt, man I have conditioned you into thinking i'm having fun with you all the time, you know i'm usually a bit more obvious than that?? 

 no the adapters havent arrived yet, they probably wont be here till late this week I imagine, he only actually shipped them on thursday I think, they might get here sooner, but dont count on it. regarding cap values, I was thinking I might include a little cap rolling kit for you with some localized reservoir caps and a few different values of decoupling. i'm using a combination of 2, .22 and .022uf with 797ARZ, but the good old arbitrary 100nf/10nf (0.1uf/0.01uf) organic polymer actually works pretty well too. I dont have a proper scope to get the measurements needed to pick out the noise and squash it, so i'm just going by ear and recommendations till I do. the datasheet for AD797 recommends between 1-4.7uft tantalum and .1-.47 SMD ceramic for our voltage range and purpose, with ~30pf from the output to the inverting input in parallel with 100R. i'll put some printouts of schematics in with the adapters and caps. i'll put a couple of WIMA films in there too, just small ones that you might try instead of the ceramic. but I think you'll find the ceramic is best as long as its a decent one. i'll put a few of them in to. will put a little kit together.


----------



## SpudHarris

You sir are a gentleman, I don't care what they all say about you behind your back I recon you're alright hehe.

 Yeah, unfortunately you have me looking for subtle pi%*takes all the time now but you are a funny guy so as long as I'm smiling it's all good. I thought that was a little too subtle even for you....

 I'm tracking down the black gates for my mod so I'll be rocking and rolling if they ever get back to me. Thought I'd get a few NX 47uf 6.3v also as someone said these are ok for an imod cable, what do you think? 

 Waiting with baited breath for another qusp like barrage of suble pi%*taking abuse. Bring it on!!


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You sir are a gentleman, I don't care what they all say about you behind your back I recon you're alright hehe._

 

who?? saay hoo?? poin'em'owtoome, aahhll'av'em!!! aahhll'av'em'ayytell'yeh!!






  Quote:


 Yeah, unfortunately you have me looking for subtle pi%*takes all the time now but you are a funny guy so as long as I'm smiling it's all good. I thought that was a little too subtle even for you.... 
 

for sure, the moment you stop smiling is the moment I stop, but to be honest that last post has me thinking i'll give it a rest for a bit. people often take me far too seriously. its usually pretty obvious when i'm dead serious. I know you dont, but at the same time if thats whats going on i'll leave it out, at least for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahh who am I kidding

  Quote:


 I'm tracking down the black gates for my mod so I'll be rocking and rolling if they ever get back to me. Thought I'd get a few NX 47uf 6.3v also as someone said these are ok for an imod cable, what do you think? 
 

perfectly fine, good choice even, but depending on what mini you use and what wire (thin enough to make a 6 wire LOD) you could even add some small bypass caps in there, even use 22uf BG, there is zero need to go any higher IMO, certainly not with a 10K pot. only 10uf is needed to go all the way down, if you use 22uf you'll have room for a couple of wimas, vishay films or even silver mica, right there in the LOD housing just to add a bit more air and if 1-2uf is used some nice upper midrange. of course Jon will say use a smaller BG in super E with the BG

  Quote:


 Waiting with baited breath for another qusp like barrage of suble pi%*taking abuse. Bring it on!! 
 

heres a surprise.........


----------



## jamato8

I have used the 47uf 6.3 in Super E directly in the signal path and they are very transparent, small and do a fine job and when in Super E, no bypass is really needed. I have an iRiver modified with them and one with some very good SMD caps and the BG version has a bit better bass. I use them in Super E in my Monica II dac in the signal path as film would no longer have my Monica II portable and again I have tested BG's against very very expensive caps and they really do a fine job, when implemented correctly. 

 The 47uf 6.3 are still available so I would grab some while available just to have them. I know Jeremy has stocked up. :^)


----------



## SpudHarris

They are available at the source you put me onto John. They are deffo ripping me off with carriage to uk though.... $32 for a handfull of caps via USPS and not even all the ones I needed either, man I wish I could get them local.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are available at the source you put me onto John. They are deffo ripping me off with carriage to uk though.... $32 for a handfull of caps via USPS and not even all the ones I needed either, man I wish I could get them local._

 

Did you already buy the stuff? You should have contacted me and I could have gotten them and then posted them to you.


----------



## mesasone

We need a deleted post option.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you already buy the stuff? You should have contacted me and I could have gotten them and then posted them to you._

 

I only have the quote at the moment, been sitting on it contemplating the standard maxxing option as getting these are beginning to get me down.

 If you would do that John I would be eternally gratefull. I'll e-mail you.

 Cheers.


----------



## LionPlushie

John is it possible for me to know where you get your BG as well?


----------



## qusp

jon, i'm thinking the barrage about to come via PM may make you wish you had kept your access to a source to PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so can I get in on this too? I need some large FK and N for some power supplies


----------



## jamato8

Michael Percy in California has some values and is worth downloading his catalogue. Everyone else has or is running out of these.


----------



## mesasone

I guess I should order mine before ya'all gobble them up...


----------



## qusp

yeah i've been dealing with michael for a while. he has some but not all values you are correct. he has some good prices on pots too and some nice teflons. I suppose I better shoot him an email before theyre gone. as much as I like other caps for somethings, the BG sure are very good and unbeaten for some as well. plus they have an almost mythical appeal to the public


----------



## mesasone

Come on now, I picked up two pairs of headphones (Senn HD580 and AKG K701) from the FS forum last week and need an amp to power them!


----------



## Fantoon

Has Ibasso considered DAPS? Or have I been dreaming...?


----------



## mesasone

I went ahead and put my name in for the Protector, but I'm more interested in the fi.Quest - if only because I wouldn't have to reterminate my headphones! I wish Ryuzoh would take a minute to post a simple update for those of us still waiting...

 Are we looking at March? April? May? Any information would be most helpful!

 Bumpity-bump-bump.


----------

